#ubuntu-uy 2012-09-17
<ubuntero> hola
<ubuntero> gente
<ubuntero> quiero saber donde puedo conseguir versiones originales de linux en uruguay
<EduardoR> hoola ubuntulo12 
<ratman> holas
<ratman> como anda todo
<Triviox> buenas niñ@s :)
 * Triviox tratando de encontrar que extensión es la culpable de que su iceweasel demore 40segs en iniciar ¬¬
<ratman> jjeje
<Triviox> era la maldita extensión de cuevana!
<Triviox> no solo anda horrible en linux.. sino que su exntensiójn me jodia el navegador
<Triviox> waaa quiero guicavane de nuevo!
<ratman> jeje
<ratman> pues es lo que hay 
<ratman> hay cosas peores
<Triviox> si, la muerte de megaupload por ej :(
<ratman> El nuevo chip de Intel no será compatible con Linux ni Android 
<Triviox> aunque va a volver .. mejor y renovada..
<ratman> por ejemplo 
<Triviox> si, lo lei :(.. f**k intel!
<ratman> espero que amd no se contajie
 * Triviox fiel a amd.. aunque las videos ufff
<Triviox> al menos le ponen voluntad..
<ratman> Triviox, fuistes pro e paquete
<Triviox> me dormi :S
<Triviox> literlamente
<Triviox> jejej
<Triviox> mañána voy
<Triviox> esperemos este
<Triviox> jajaja suena tan de narcos eso de "fuiste por el paquete"
<Triviox> che, tenes que ver TED
<Triviox> LA ROMPE EL OSITO!
<ratman> arece que le rompio la conexion
<ratman> arece que te rompio la conexion
<Triviox> algo toque. no se :S
<ratman> jeje
<Triviox> jajaja entro feito :P
<Triviox> esto de organizar los favoritos en espejo me complica
<Triviox> xD
<ratman> Triviox-, 
<ratman> te agende un sms
<ratman> a ver si vas
<ratman> vago 
<Triviox-> un sms? 
<ratman> sip 
<Triviox> no entendi, que significa agendarme un sms?
<ratman> que ma;ana se enviara un sms
<Triviox> vago? perdonnnn???
<ratman> solo 
<Triviox> perdonnnnn
<Triviox> jajaja vago yo?? ajjajaja
<ratman> sip 
<ratman> es mas
<ratman> te dire
<Triviox> a ver cuando aceptas salir con nos a hacer algo.. vago xD
<ratman> mas vago que empleado publico de la IMM
<Triviox> :O
<Triviox> que insulto!! 
<ratman> jej
<Triviox> jajaja ojalá cobrara lo mismo xD
<ratman> te anotastes
<Triviox> f**k, voy
<EduardoR> Chan!
<ratman> vesz que sos vago 
<ratman> diel a munu rtambien jaja
<ratman> nas edu
<EduardoR> este Thunderbird no me avisa de las charlas interesante ;)
<ratman> es un correo no un chat
<ratman> jee
<EduardoR> hoy para las 22 están, no?
<Triviox> :P jejeje necesitas un key especial para eso EduardoR 
<ratman> sip 
<Triviox> si, pingme por las dudas
<Triviox> ando en la vuelta.. peroe stare
<EduardoR> la clave ya la tengo puesta
<Triviox> Las inscripciones se realizarán a partir del día 15 de setiembre de 2012 al día 6 de octubre de 2012 inclusive, a través del ítem Convocatorias, ubicado en la base del menú que aparece a la izquierda de la página principal de Correo Uruguayo.
<Triviox> les jodia meter un hipervinculo ahi?
<Triviox> jajaja
<ratman> son vagos
<ratman> jeje
<ratman> http://www.noticias3d.com/imagenes/noticias/201209/samsung-ad_p.jpg
<Triviox> jajaj si lo vi
<ratman> y vas a ver que super dice;o de web tiene
<ratman> jejee
* EduardoR changed the topic of #ubuntu-uy to: Respete el CoC  http://bit.ly/JPxBnN   - Bienvenido al canal Oficial del LoCo Team Oficial Uruguayo -  www.ubuntu.org.uy  - Wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UruguayTeam -- Reuniones Lunes y Miercoles 22:00 hs.(UTC -3)
<Triviox> Amparada en la Ley 18651 Comision Honoraria de la Discapacidad.
<Triviox>  jajaja casi tildo ahi tbn
<Triviox> acostumbrado en pner a todo si
<ratman> jeje
<Triviox> arranca en 1900 los años..
<Triviox> sera que aceptan a alguien mayor de 100 años (?)
<Triviox> jajaj
<ratman> mi hermano se anoto 
<ratman> y es mayor
<ratman> jejej
<Triviox> de 0004400000000017412  salto a  0004500000000017502
<Triviox> si es consecutivo habemos muchos anotandonos xD 
<Triviox> me anote xa atenc al cte y tareas operativas.. si salgo sorteado desp me leo las bases :D
<EduardoR> me salgo y vuelvo en un rato
<EduardoR> bytes!
<ratman> ta luego 
<ratman> a mira jajja
<ratman> ya se que es el 44 y 45
<Triviox> +1 para El Correo.. envia un mail confirmando inscripc adjuntando ademas el nro "magico" que si uno pierde "ya fue"
<ratman> es el numero del llamado al que te anotastes
<Triviox> ahhh
<Triviox> 17k de inscriptos x llamado?
<Triviox> lol
<ratman> en sabado habian 2k en el primer dia
<ratman> igual es un numero para todos los llamadso 
<ratman> no es por llamado 
<Triviox> mmm decis?
<Triviox> ahh
<Triviox> entonces ta..
<ratman> imagina que son 3
<ratman> para mont
<ratman> a eso sumale los de lso otros apartamentos
<ratman> a eso sumale los de lso otros departamentos
<Triviox> sip.. una banda
<Triviox> bueno, ya arregle mi iceweasel.. maldito T!..
<Triviox> ahora a ponerlo en español :S
<ratman> je
<Triviox> no se que toque que quedo en inglish jeje
<Triviox> maldito cuevana**
<Triviox> pobre taringa, de costado lo bardié
<Triviox> :P
<Triviox> iceweasel-l10n-es-ar :D
<Triviox> este me faltaba
#ubuntu-uy 2012-09-18
<ratman> :)
<Triviox> mirate esto ratman ---
<Triviox> http://packages.python.org/CuevanaLinks/contents.html#linux-and-others
<Triviox> no tendrá lindos botones..
<Triviox> pero parece que encara..
<ratman> je
<ratman> yo no soy de ver cuevana
<ratman> jeje
<Triviox> te suena pip¿
<Triviox> es tipo git?
<ratman> nop ni lo conocia
<ratman> voya  cambiar de pc
<ratman> antes de la reunion 
<ratman> ya regreso
<Triviox> oks
<Triviox> too late
<Triviox> welcome back
<ratman> :)
<Triviox> al final ese programa no sirve.. tampocoesta actualizado xa funcionar en la nueva version de cuevana ¬¬
<ratman> cada vez mas dificil no 
<CarlosNeyPastor> buenas a todos!
<CarlosNeyPastor> ¿como andan?
<ratman> buenas
<CarlosNeyPastor> ratman, como le va?
<ratman> aqui llevandolo 
<ratman> y ali 
<CarlosNeyPastor> buenas PabloRubianes 
<EduardoR> hola PabloRubianes ratman Triviox sud0 dylan66 :)
 * sud0 pokes EduardoR
<sud0> buenas noches CarlosNeyPastor
<sud0> buenas noches ratman
<PabloRubianes> buenas
<sud0> buenas noches PabloRubianes
<PabloRubianes> como andan?
<CarlosNeyPastor> buenas sud0 
<sud0> pff, me cansé
<CarlosNeyPastor> bien, por ir en la busqueda de un cafe
<CarlosNeyPastor> vos
<CarlosNeyPastor> ? PabloRubianes 
<CarlosNeyPastor> sud0, :jajaja
<PabloRubianes> peleando con mail() de PHP
<sud0> EduardoR: thunderbird tiene alguna función estilo "Sync"?
<EduardoR> yo estoy en un wait, mientras se hace...
<PabloRubianes> y con un servidor de M@$@$#@$#@@!#@!@$@$#@!#@!@$#@$#@$!$@#$@$@$!@#
<EduardoR> Quizás siene un plugin sudo
<EduardoR> sud0: 
<EduardoR> para sincronizar que?
<EduardoR> cuentas?
<sud0> sólo cuentas de correo
<sud0> sí
<EduardoR> yo copiaría el perfil integro
<EduardoR> eso no sirve?
<EduardoR> a mi lo que me paspa, es configurar las reglas
<EduardoR> debo tener unas cuantas y eso llevarlo en 2 maquinas me revienta
<sud0> "cp .thunderbird ..." decís?
<EduardoR> por eso preguntaba que tan "sync"
<EduardoR> si, solo cuentas, o todos los mails de adentro, contactos... cosas
<sud0> cuentas y direcciones
<dylan66> buenas noches
<ratman> buenas
<Triviox> buenas
<EduardoR> En que están?
<CarlosNeyPastor> PabloRubianes, ratman EduardoR temas de el dia de hoy?
 * Triviox qtpfsgui 
<PabloRubianes> no se
<sud0> tengo sólo una cuenta pop3, EduardoR
<sud0> podría importar perfectamente las IMAP
<sud0> igual es simplemente un capricho jeje
<sud0> aunque el sync por ej.
<sud0> me salvó varias veces
<sud0> una vez que "perdí todo"
<sud0> gracias al sync recuperé muchísima información
 * ratman reunion
<ratman> run
 * Triviox eat mode, pero lee :P
<ratman> creo que copiare el mail de daniel para cortar silencio 
<ratman> de memoria 
<ratman> 1 el lugar 
<CarlosNeyPastor> jeje
<EduardoR> sud0: ThunderSync 
<ratman> hacerlo en MNAV
<CarlosNeyPastor> gente, arrancamos con temas Ubucon, lanzamiento 12.10?
<ratman> ahi esta
<danielmato> buenas noches
<ratman> buenas
<EduardoR> oky
<sud0> da hell is that?
<sud0> a ver
<CarlosNeyPastor> buenas noches danielmato 
<sud0> "DuckDuckGoeándolo"
<danielmato> veo que llegué justo a tiempo
<danielmato> hola CarlosNeyPastor 
<ratman> bueno el primer punto del mail de mato decia de hacerlo en mnav
<danielmato> apoyo eso, incondicionalmente
<ratman> personalmente no me opongo, pero sigue en mi memoria porque no en una utu
<danielmato> que opciones de utu tenemos?
<ratman> buseo 
<ratman> buceo 
<ratman> umm 
<danielmato> yo propuse mnav, porque se como eso, pero estoy abierto a opciones
<danielmato> se puede ver el lugar ratman ?
<EduardoR> habría qu probarlo eso de la utu
<ratman> habria que hablar 
<EduardoR> no problem
<mmorena> Hola a todos...
<danielmato> me gustaria ver que comodidades tiene, y si esta bueno, entonces vamos para ahi
<CarlosNeyPastor> opciones utu buceo o its
<danielmato> hola mmorena 
<CarlosNeyPastor> creo
<ratman> dije buceo porque desde hace mucho que no se hace nada alli 
<danielmato> its ta lejos, lejos
<CarlosNeyPastor> horal mmorena 
<danielmato> tiene más onda buceo...
<ratman> la de buce porque hicimos un flisol alli 
<EduardoR> donde queda its?
<ratman> y fueen el 2008 
<CarlosNeyPastor> EduardoR, general flores y propios
<danielmato> its queda en gral flores y el monumento al ejercito
 * ratman igualemte estoy apoyando nmav
<CarlosNeyPastor> a mi me parece bien el en nmav si no le jode a EduardoR 
<ratman> solo planteo un panorama que no se hablo 
<CarlosNeyPastor> me gusta el lugar
<ratman> porque inicialmente planteamso hasta la intendencia
<danielmato> a ver que tal esta idea
<onix> buenas noches
<danielmato> opciones 1 - mnav
<ratman> nas
<CarlosNeyPastor> buenas onix 
<danielmato> 2 - utu
<mmorena> Buenas noches "onix"
<danielmato> hola onix 
<onix> hola a todos
<CarlosNeyPastor> opa, bueans virusuy 
<virusuy> Hola a todos !!
<CarlosNeyPastor> si, me parece bien las opciones
<PabloRubianes> buenas virusuy 
<virusuy> llegue a tiempo ?
<EduardoR> y que tal viernes en utu y sabado en MNAV?
<mmorena> Hola virusuy
<danielmato> a menos que utu buceo este espectacular en cuanto a comodidades y elementos, entonces pasamos a 1- utu 2 - mnav
<CarlosNeyPastor> virusuy, si
<danielmato> me gusta tener plan b
<virusuy> que bien
<PabloRubianes> pahhhh me va a dar algo
<danielmato> hola virusuy 
<PabloRubianes> se que fue solo por hoy que es la primera 
<danielmato> que paso PabloRubianes ?
<PabloRubianes> pero todo el consejo en una reunion es mucho para mi
<danielmato> eso mismo iba a decir
<ratman> en 2 lados se complicaria
 * EduardoR tanta gente le afecta
<PabloRubianes> es fin esta cerca
<danielmato> estamos todos, se nota que es estreno
<CarlosNeyPastor> jaaja
<virusuy> kjajaja
<danielmato> ratman, me refiero a plan b
<virusuy> claramente este año se termina el mundo
<danielmato> si se cae uno, tener el otro
<virusuy> y esto es un claro ejemplo
<CarlosNeyPastor> jajjaa pantallazo, imprimirlo y encuadrarlo PabloRubianes 
<CarlosNeyPastor> jaja
<EduardoR> solo falta que el bot comience a participar....
<CarlosNeyPastor> entonces hacemos utu y mnav (uno cada dia)
<virusuy> perdon que llegue tarde
<virusuy> pero que van a hacer?
<CarlosNeyPastor> ubucon virusuy 
<virusuy> en 2 lugares?
<ratman> me parece que 2 se dispersaria
<CarlosNeyPastor> para mi tendriamos que hacerlo en uno solo 
<ratman> creo que mejor mantengamso mnav
<CarlosNeyPastor> teniendo como opcion el otro
<CarlosNeyPastor> ratman, +1
<ratman> yo plantie utu por poner un planteamiento 
<virusuy> ratman: +1
<EduardoR> si hay 2 lugares para 2 días distintos
<ratman> y que pense que como hay alumnos podria arrimarse un poco 
<PabloRubianes> no no no
<PabloRubianes> peren
<PabloRubianes> en realidad como esperamos que sean los dias
<PabloRubianes> si hacemos la ubucon
<PabloRubianes> en 2 lugares
<EduardoR> son propuestas tipo brainstorming
<PabloRubianes> el museo es mas empresarial
<PabloRubianes> y utu mas cominitaria
<PabloRubianes> seria al revez
<EduardoR> pero la utu es mas para un viernes y el museo para un sabado 
<PabloRubianes> no
<PabloRubianes> el viernes es dia de "empresariales"
<PabloRubianes> el museo es mas de ese estilo
<PabloRubianes> igual hacerlo en 2 lados no me parece la mejor opcion
<ratman> si a mi tampooc 
<ratman> asi que hago una pregunta
<ratman> a que apuntanso en esta ubuncon
<ratman> empresarial o comunitariaç
<ratman> porque ello tambien fijaraotars cosas
<ratman> como las charlas
<danielmato> 2 lugares igual a usar ustream
<ratman> o talleres
<ratman> no se si me explico con lo que dije
<EduardoR> claro, el museo no es para talleres
<EduardoR> yo entendí, pero no tengo una respuesta pensada
<PabloRubianes> la que paso era 
<danielmato> EduardoR, no hay ningun area en mnav como para taller?
<PabloRubianes> empresarial es viernes y comunitaria/tecnica el sabado
<ratman> en una empresarial por ejemplo se puede plantar uan chara de virtualzacion  con balance de carga y eso 
<ratman> que no creo que sea buena para una comunitaria
<EduardoR> me quedé pensando, para taller podría ser la biblioteca
<EduardoR> es chica
 * ratman se arrepiente de haber lanzado la idea de utu
<danielmato> ratman, es bueno barajar opciones
<CarlosNeyPastor> jajaja ratman 
<EduardoR> hay que ver la utu, también. La podemos ensayar con el lanzamiento
<CarlosNeyPastor> esa es buena EduardoR 
<danielmato> +1
<Uricio> buenas noches a todos
<ratman> sip el lanzamiento se acerca debeiramso preguntar en poco 
<ratman> nas Uricio
<danielmato> hola Uricio 
<CarlosNeyPastor> buenas noches Uricio 
<EduardoR> ya que nadie está pidiendo el interior para LAnzamiento 12.10, que sehaga en montevideo
<EduardoR> hola Uricio !!!!
<Uricio> hola para todos
<EduardoR> igual hay que tirarlo por la lista a ver si los de Rivera se despiertan
<CarlosNeyPastor> pero por el tema del lanzamiento se puede hacer uno en el interior y otro en montevideo (si hay pedidos del interior)
<danielmato> acabo de hacer impresion de pantalla, esto nunca estuvo tan lleno
<EduardoR> jajaja
<Uricio> jajaja
<CarlosNeyPastor> jajaaj danielmato ponelo en un cuadro colgado en la pared....
<Uricio> yo estoy a la lectura, voy a lavar unos platos
<danielmato> en eso estoy
<ratman> me parece que seria bueno ver si podemso contactarnos o presentar aunque sea una nota para ver de hacer el lanzamiento 
<EduardoR> con marco dorado!!!
<ratman> en esa utu
<CarlosNeyPastor> buenas SergioMeneses 
<ratman> seria uan buena prueba
<danielmato> hola SergioMeneses 
<CarlosNeyPastor> buenas ubuntero 
<CarlosNeyPastor> buenas libertcharrua 
<danielmato> hay algun contacto con utu?
<ratman> el auditorio si mi memoria no me faya es de como de 100 perosnas
<EduardoR> yo tengo
<ratman> antes conocia a uno que iva
<danielmato> hola libertcharrua, ubuntero
<CarlosNeyPastor> yo proponia its porque tengo contactos ahi
<ratman> voy aver si lo huvivo
<danielmato> ok
<CarlosNeyPastor> pero puedo ver si piedo hacer algo por ese lado 
<libertcharrua> buenas como andan gente buenas noches
<PabloRubianes> igual no es por nada
<PabloRubianes> pero me parece mejor ubicado el MNAV
<PabloRubianes> no?
<CarlosNeyPastor> si, esa muy bueno el mnav
<PabloRubianes> y no era que ibamos a hacer un hilo solo?
 * SergioMeneses saluda con la mano a los presentes
<EduardoR> en MNAV es bien cool para mostrar a extranjeros :)
<PabloRubianes> pa que quieren los talleres?
<danielmato> PabloRubianes, utu sería plan b
<danielmato> o
 * PabloRubianes le gusta ser el mala onda
<ratman> hagamso esto 
<CarlosNeyPastor> pero tambien tenemos el tema de hacerlo en lugares nuevos...que eso estaria bueno
<ratman> si les parece
 * danielmato esta teniendo una idea muy loca
<PabloRubianes> CarlosNeyPastor, lugares nuevos para el lanzamiento si
 * danielmato piensa que es buen momento que empiecen a temblar
<ratman> veamso de hacer el lanzamiento en buseo o its
<ratman> buceo 
<PabloRubianes> pero para el ubucon mejor tener terreno conocido
<CarlosNeyPastor> claro 
<ratman> y manejemso mnav para ubucon
<danielmato> estoy pensando en un multievento...
<virusuy> buceo*
<CarlosNeyPastor> y hacemos asi 
<CarlosNeyPastor> o utu buceo o its
<CarlosNeyPastor> para el 12.10
<PabloRubianes> aparte el MNAV no tiene buena salida para el ustream EduardoR ?
<CarlosNeyPastor> y para ubucon si  estamos seguros del terreno mnav
<EduardoR> en poco vamos a tener la fibra con internet
<CarlosNeyPastor> EduardoR, pense que ya tenian
<ratman> mantengamso entonces asi 
<EduardoR> tenemos la fibra para una red nacional, muy inútil
<ratman> mnav ubucon
<CarlosNeyPastor> ratman, si, me parece bien y 12.10 en alguna utu
<ratman> y vemos lo del lanzamiento luego 
<CarlosNeyPastor> ajjaja
<CarlosNeyPastor> justo lo tire ratman 
<CarlosNeyPastor> jja
<ratman> sip 
<PabloRubianes> a mi me parece que hacerlo ahi es jugar y cobrar 
<PabloRubianes> y no creo que nos quedamos cortos con el lugar
<ratman> ?
<CarlosNeyPastor> ahi donde? mnav PabloRubianes 
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> seamos honestos con nosotros mismos
<ratman> yo solo tengo un temor
<PabloRubianes> cual?
<ratman> la difucion
<ratman> pero habra que ponerse las pilas
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> hay que hablar con el amigo de danielmato ?
<PabloRubianes> que lo dejamos esperando la reunion
<EduardoR> eso no es problema, de última lo que no tenemos que olvidarnos de mandar a las listas y grupos de FB y G+
<danielmato> lo llamo y arreglo con el, y hacemos una ubupizza
<danielmato> o ubuasado
<ratman> bien
<CarlosNeyPastor> jajjajaa buenos nombres danielmato 
<danielmato> esta todo friamente calculado
<CarlosNeyPastor> perooooohhh ubumuzzarela? danielmato 
<EduardoR> lo mas triste que ya ha pasado, es olvidarnos de avisar por canales que ya teníamos seguros
<danielmato> essssssaaaaaaa
<CarlosNeyPastor> jajaja
<danielmato> EduardoR, a que canales te referís?
<ratman> voy a seguir tirando puntos del mail de daniel 
<EduardoR> eso no puede volver a suceder!
<ratman> qye podria ponerlo el 
<ratman> jejee
<CarlosNeyPastor> es verdad
<EduardoR> la lista de ubuntu-uy, por ejemplo
<CarlosNeyPastor> tiene razon EduardoR 
<danielmato> ok
<EduardoR> hemos hecho eventos y allí no avisamos
<EduardoR> o avisamos 2 días antes
<CarlosNeyPastor> las confirmaciones son muy sobre las fechas
<CarlosNeyPastor> si, eso trae poca gente
<danielmato> o sea, hacen falta comisiones!!!!
<CarlosNeyPastor> y unproblema que creo que estamos empezando a tener ahora 
<EduardoR> pero eso es cualquiera, no podemos fallar es nuestra propia lista
<danielmato> en cuanto a mi mail, quiero dejar un punto numero 7
<danielmato> necesitamos agenda de laburo
<CarlosNeyPastor> es que estamos quietos con los talleres, estamos desapareciendo para la gente 
<ratman> danielmato, no llegamso a 2 y ya me ones un 7
<danielmato> agenda de trabajo ya
<danielmato> yo dije que tenia mas...
<danielmato> y en este momento me parece el indicado para hablar de una agenda de laburo
<EduardoR> agenda pues!
<danielmato> si tenemos 6 meses adelantadas las propuestas de talleres, charlas y otros
<danielmato> la gente sabe que puede ir, y que no va a quedar sola después
<danielmato> por eso veo super interesante el contacto con utu
<PabloRubianes> si ta bueno
<danielmato> CarlosNeyPastor, como ves para hacer un taller mensual en el its?
<danielmato> que ya quede fijo, de marzo a noviembre
<CarlosNeyPastor> lo hablo danielmato 
<danielmato> ok
<EduardoR> el contacto que tengo es en el buceo
<danielmato> ahi tambien
<danielmato> es mas, somos los suficientes para armar dos talleres simultaneos
<CarlosNeyPastor> podriamos hacer cada 15 dias uno 
<danielmato> uno en its y otro en buceo
<CarlosNeyPastor> uno en cada lado
<danielmato> una vez al mes
<danielmato> o uno cada 15 dias como dice CarlosNeyPastor 
<EduardoR> tampoco es tan difícil
<ratman> ojo con sobrecargas
<CarlosNeyPastor> yo me muevo por its y en seguida que tenga novedades aviso
<danielmato> ok
 * EduardoR pensaba en tener una vida...
<danielmato> necesitamos tener visibilidad
<CarlosNeyPastor> jajajja exelente comentario EduardoR 
<danielmato> tampoco es necesario que estemos todos, en todos los talleres EduardoR, eso te deja vida (y a mi también)
<PabloRubianes> vamos a tratar de hacer 1 por mes
<danielmato> podemos hacer un sistema rotativo
<PabloRubianes> tampoco vamos a hacerlos cada 15 dias
<PabloRubianes> al 3 no hacemos mas nada
<danielmato> o cada dos meses
<PabloRubianes> ...
<danielmato> uno en its, uno en buceo
<CarlosNeyPastor> yo proponia lo que dijo danielmato 
<EduardoR> programar esos dos cuanto antes
<danielmato> pero ya pactados de ante mano, cosa que esté en una agenda
<CarlosNeyPastor> y para no hacerlo simultaneo condiferencia de 15 dias
<danielmato> una vez en cada uno, no satura el lugar, no satura nuestras vidas...
<EduardoR> y el lanzamiento tambien
<EduardoR> en 15 dias taller, en 30 lanzamiento, en 45 taller
<danielmato> para los lanzamientos tengo una idea que ya es multiloca, pero lo dejo para más adelante, viene a ser un punto numero 8...
<PabloRubianes> cada 15 dias saturas al pedo
<CarlosNeyPastor> entonces uno por mes en cada lado PabloRubianes 
<PabloRubianes> no se pueden hacer cada 15 dias, al 4 no viene nadie
<danielmato> uno por mes, un mes its, un mes buceo, cada lugar tiene un taller cada dos meses
<EduardoR> si me respondieran los de AGESIC a tener evento usando la fibra para transmitir streaming al interior, sería muuultiloca
<danielmato> EduardoR, de eso precisamente hablaba...
<EduardoR> se supone que REDuy es a las intendencias
<ratman> intendencias y empresas publicas
<EduardoR> y no es UStream, es 100MBps simétrico real y probado
<danielmato> arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<EduardoR> pero lo tienen super restringido, por seguridad, una chotada
<danielmato> te dan el dulce y despues te esconden la bolsa...
<EduardoR> pero se supone que s epuede pedir para evento sasí
<danielmato> en fin, propongo que decidamos lo de ubucon
<danielmato> vemos buceo antes de decidir?
<danielmato> o vamos directo a mnav?
<ratman> si queiren comento lo que vi del 2008
<ratman> 2007
<danielmato> dale
<EduardoR> el buceo ha cambiado, es todo nuevo, me ddijeron
<ratman> auditorio de unas 100 o 150 
<EduardoR> hay que ir a verlo hoy en día
<CarlosNeyPastor> hacemos el lanzamiento ahí de prueba
<CarlosNeyPastor> les parece?
<ratman> usamos un salon que habia lugar como para 10 equipso que usamso de instalaciones
<danielmato> CarlosNeyPastor, +1
<CarlosNeyPastor> y de paso vemos y probamos las instalaciones
<ratman> y ademas nos dieron 2 ssalones para 2 tracks mas
<ratman> por lo menos esa vez
<EduardoR> eso superaría al MNAV por lejos
<ratman> um bueno 
<CarlosNeyPastor> para redondear la idea hacemos utu buceo el lanzamiento y ahi hacemos la prueba para decidir si mnav o utu 
<ratman> me parece que mi memoria ta mal 
<CarlosNeyPastor> que paso ratman 
<CarlosNeyPastor> ?
<ratman> http://www.boksar.info/wp-content/uploads/2007/04/pict9381.jpg
<ratman> imagen
<ratman> http://www.boksar.info/wp-content/uploads/2007/04/pict9400.jpg
<ratman> sala de instalaciones del 2007 http://www.boksar.info/wp-content/uploads/2007/04/pict9362.jpg
<ratman> bue eso como idea
<danielmato> genial
<ratman> de lo que fue esa vezç
<ratman> no se ahora
<CarlosNeyPastor> y seria ver
<EduardoR> me muevo por ir con una camara de fotos y evaluar el lugar
<CarlosNeyPastor> jajaja idem
<CarlosNeyPastor> (sin camara)
<EduardoR> ya tengo el celu de la encargada de informatica de Buceo
<danielmato> opa
<CarlosNeyPastor> EduardoR, va muy rapiro en el tiempo
<CarlosNeyPastor> usa alkalina
<EduardoR> y pica en el FB ;)
<ratman> bueno ya tenemos ideas de lugar para lanzamiento y ubucon 
<ratman> mas bien ya taria
<ratman> eje
<CarlosNeyPastor> je si...
<EduardoR> me la habían pasado para flisol, cuando se confirmó Antel
<CarlosNeyPastor> gente, me ausento unos minutos (varios) si cuando regrese siguen con al reunión continuo...
<EduardoR> nunca la llamé :S
<danielmato> dale CarlosNeyPastor 
<EduardoR> entonces que definimos, agendar en 15 aprox un taller?
<CarlosNeyPastor> para mi si
<CarlosNeyPastor> donde?
<EduardoR> final de set o principio de octubre
<danielmato> deberíamos hacer una reunión para armar la agenda de lo que queda del año, pero podemos hacerlo en ese taller
<danielmato> mientras no sea el 22 (este sábado) después no hay drama
<EduardoR> hay que tener una fecha para pedir un lugar
<EduardoR> primero definimos la fecha
<CarlosNeyPastor> me fui, volvere
<EduardoR> luego vamos a pedir el lugar
<PabloRubianes> yo si deje de ser bob el constructor voy
<EduardoR> jajjaja
<PabloRubianes> pd: tenemos algo de remeras y eso?
<ratman> pablo hay gente qe se dedica a eso 
<ratman> sabes jeje
<EduardoR> no hay mas remeras
<PabloRubianes> si pero no confio en esa gente
<EduardoR> solo pegotines
<PabloRubianes> y se podrian tener para antes del 16 de octubre?
<EduardoR> sin dudas
<PabloRubianes> hacemos alguna para el lanzamiento
<PabloRubianes> y me llevo algunas para Brazil
<EduardoR> ponerse de acuerdo con un disño, no se ;)
<PabloRubianes> PD2: el 16 me voy al Latinoware
<PabloRubianes> soy expositor
 * PabloRubianes toce y dice ladron
<EduardoR> jajaja
 * ratman  piensa en hacerse unso imanes
<PabloRubianes> el 18 la charla es acerca de como trabajamos en ubuntu uy
<danielmato> ja ja
<EduardoR> ladrón...
<ratman> voy a ver si hago algunso de mas asiquedan 
<danielmato> por lo de ladron
<ratman> jeje
<EduardoR> imanes es muy facil
<danielmato> camisetas, se pueden hacer con logo chico que solo diga ubuntu, o ubuntu-uy?
<EduardoR> logo de ubuntu horizontal y abajo uruguay
<ratman> sip y por ser faciles tan bueno s
<ratman> hehehe
<PabloRubianes> la cuestion es que estaria "bueno" llevar algo 
<PabloRubianes> remeras o pegotines
<EduardoR> sin duda
<PabloRubianes> voy a estar ayudando en el stand de ubuntu brazil y pidieron que tenga el logo de ubuntu uy tambien
<PabloRubianes> por ahora la onda de los flacos es genial
<virusuy> trafico de ticholos 
<virusuy> ya les digo
<virusuy> ILEGAL !
<EduardoR> la cosa que llevar remeras Ubuntu Uruguay a Brazil es medio loco
<PabloRubianes> no iba a llevar mas de 3 o 4
<PabloRubianes> nada de un cargamento
<EduardoR> no se si es copante para un brasilero tener una remera de uruguay si está en brazil
<EduardoR> si hubiera venido, es un recuerdo
<ratman> el putp 6
<ratman> de daniel
<ratman> efectivisar reuniones
<ratman> y pizza
<ratman> jeje
<PabloRubianes> los argentinos las querian
<PabloRubianes> los brasileros tambien las van a querer
<danielmato> pizza!!!
<ratman> taria bueno tener una por mes
<ratman> eso creo 
<danielmato> es como cuando vas a otro pais, seguramente te traes la camiseta nacional...
<ratman> pienso en el primer viernes del mes
<danielmato> me gusta tener una fecha fija
<PabloRubianes> entonces les parece hacer algunas remeras y quedan pal lanzamiento
<PabloRubianes> otra cosa es que el lanzamiento seria el 20 de octubre
<PabloRubianes> y no voy a estar, ese dia toy volviendo
<EduardoR> un pòco mas
<ratman> y no te da
<ratman> para hacerlo de largo 
<ratman> uff esta juventud
<PabloRubianes> llego a carrasco a las 1730
<EduardoR> semana siguiente nadie nos corre
<PabloRubianes> yo pa que no sea semanas despues
<PabloRubianes> miren que lo pueden hacer sin mi
<EduardoR> sos el alma de la fiesta!
<PabloRubianes> ya voy a chorear a brazil, aca puede robar otro
<EduardoR> jajajjaaaaaaa
<danielmato> botija, tenes menos de 35, así que perfectamente te bajas del avión y arrancás para la utu del buceo, das una charla, y después seguis para tu casa
<danielmato> je je
<PabloRubianes> danielmato, me voy a bajar de avion y me voy pa la trastienda que ese dia toca Marea
<ratman> uf
<danielmato> ok, entonces estas casi perdonado
<PabloRubianes> justo ese dia, me queria matar hasta que me llegaron los horarios de los aviones
<PabloRubianes> la joda que tengo como 4 horas de escala en ezeiza
<danielmato> con lo divertido que es el aeropuerto ese
<EduardoR> paren, bo, se lanza el 18, el 20 no podemos hacer nada!
<EduardoR> por lo menos el 27 de octubre
<danielmato> tenes razón, estamos un poquito acelerados
<danielmato> listo PabloRubianes, EduardoR te jorobo el pastel... te toca dar charla
<EduardoR> yo puedo decir 400 veces esteeeee
<EduardoR> queda el 6 o 13 para taller
<EduardoR> agendando estaba la gansa....
<PabloRubianes> ta podemos hacelo el 27
<PabloRubianes> y repito la charla de los lens
<PabloRubianes> asi la reutilizo
<danielmato> quien se encarga de la agenda?
<PabloRubianes> XP
<EduardoR> y tendrá que haber otras, evidente
<EduardoR> ubuntu calendar ya tengo permisos
<danielmato> EduardoR, es el nuevo dueño de la agenda
<PabloRubianes> el google calendar tengo que ponerlo en el sitio
<danielmato> y también hay que asociarla a g+
<PabloRubianes> porque el que esta estaba creado de una cuenta @ubuntu.org.uy
<PabloRubianes> y google no deja que pongas eventos publicos en eso
<EduardoR> tengo los dos!
<PabloRubianes> tenes que hacerlo con una cuenta @gmail.com
<danielmato> ok
<PabloRubianes> tengo que cambiar el calendario de ubuntu.org.uy para poner el que hice con mi @gmail
<PabloRubianes> es un toque pero no tuve tiempo
<danielmato> una cosa que hay que ir definiendo, y me parece muy importante
<PabloRubianes> pero lo voy a hacer pronto
<PabloRubianes> ma;ana o pasado esta
<danielmato> lanzamiento con o sin install?
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> sin
<danielmato> ok
<PabloRubianes> es fiesta
<PabloRubianes> >P
<danielmato> me gusta mucho mas sin
<EduardoR> es que lagún boludo, quitó los "detalles"!
<PabloRubianes> los detalles de que?
<danielmato> tambien para el lanzamiento, propongo algo que hablamos en el ultimo pizzabuntu
<danielmato> mesa redonda
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, ?
<PabloRubianes> los detalles de que?
<EduardoR> parecía que soy admin del calendario, pero veo que no puedo sacarle el estúpido "sin detalles". Así no sirve para nada
<EduardoR> los detalles de los eventos, solo dice "está ocupado" en lugar de reunion IRC
<PabloRubianes> por eso
<PabloRubianes> porque ese calendario esta hecho con @ubuntu.org.uy
<EduardoR> pero no es la razón de que sea ubuntu.org.uy
<PabloRubianes> el de gmail anda 
<EduardoR> es que julín no está administrando el dominio 
<CarlosNeyPastor_> en que tema van?
<PabloRubianes> la razon es que las cuentas @ubuntu.org.uy
<PabloRubianes> por un problema de apps de google
<EduardoR> en cambiar de calendario Ubuntu-uy
<PabloRubianes> restriccion
<CarlosNeyPastor_> yo le vengo pidiendo mail a julin ahce meses y no tengo tespuesta
<PabloRubianes> ya hice uno nuevo en gmail
<PabloRubianes> no te lo pase
<PabloRubianes> ratman lo tiene
<PabloRubianes> y carlos tambien
<EduardoR> lo tengo
<PabloRubianes> hay que cambiarlo de calendario.php
<PabloRubianes> por el nuevo pero no tuve tiempo
<EduardoR> no es grave, creo
<PabloRubianes> no es un toque
<PabloRubianes> el de @ubuntu.org.uy se borra y listo
<EduardoR> ¿?¿? use la coma
<CarlosNeyPastor_> no entendi que estan hablando
<PabloRubianes> CarlosNeyPastor, no hay drama
<PabloRubianes> no importa
<EduardoR> el admin del dominio google apps ubuntu.org.uy
<CarlosNeyPastor_> ahh ta le emboque al tema 
<EduardoR> no da bola, y el sevicio de calendario está medio mocho
<danielmato> acabo de mover la lista de ubuntu uy a lo bestia
<EduardoR> tengo el dominio mnav.gub.uy y si le das bola, anda todo
<EduardoR> ok, danielmato 
<PabloRubianes> ta pero con el de gmail anda
<CarlosNeyPastor_> consulta
<PabloRubianes> no hay drama con eso
<EduardoR> 6 o 13 el taller?
<CarlosNeyPastor_> no se puede hacer uno nuevo o alguien mas no tiene permisos de admin?
<CarlosNeyPastor_> solo julin....
<EduardoR> quizás puedo pedirle que me pase a admin
<EduardoR> nunca hablamos de eso
<danielmato> eso seria genial EduardoR 
<CarlosNeyPastor_> estaria bieno
<CarlosNeyPastor_> bueno
<EduardoR> agendanomelo
<EduardoR> cuando el taller?
<CarlosNeyPastor_> para mi la idea seria que tengamos mas de un admin por lugar, asi no hay estos problemas
<CarlosNeyPastor_> voto 13
<danielmato> me gusta el 13, asi tenemos tiempo de mover lista y fb
<EduardoR> el tema de Google Apps es que no se si hay posibilidad de tener mas de un admin
<CarlosNeyPastor_> tendria que dejar
<CarlosNeyPastor_> me imagino yo 
<EduardoR> sabado 13 a la una
<CarlosNeyPastor_> nunca lo intente
<CarlosNeyPastor_> pero....
<CarlosNeyPastor_> ok 
<CarlosNeyPastor_> agendado 
<CarlosNeyPastor_> lugar?
<EduardoR> por la negativa...
<CarlosNeyPastor_> poruqe no llegue a esa parte
<CarlosNeyPastor_> esta en mi pc esa parte y ahora estoy lejos de ella 
<CarlosNeyPastor_> y me olvide de activar el escritorio remoto :p
<PabloRubianes> a la 1 es muy temprano
<CarlosNeyPastor_> a las 2?
<danielmato> aca no hay negativos
<danielmato> el 13 a las 14...
<PabloRubianes> o 15
<PabloRubianes> asi nos da pa comer y despues armar
<CarlosNeyPastor_> de 15 a que hora?
<PabloRubianes> a las 15
<danielmato> 15 mejor
<danielmato> de 15 a 19
<CarlosNeyPastor_> ok
<PabloRubianes> asi me despido de todos
<PabloRubianes> jaja
<danielmato> cuatro horas tienen que ser más que suficientes
<danielmato> bye PabloRubianes 
<CarlosNeyPastor_> nos hablamos PabloRubianes
<CarlosNeyPastor_> donde va a ser el taller?
<CarlosNeyPastor_> extension?
<PabloRubianes> no no
<PabloRubianes> que ese dia me despido :P
<danielmato> habiamos dicho utu no?
<danielmato> sería bueno ir moviendo el tema buceo o its
<danielmato> además ya lo probamos para lanzamiento y eventualmente ubucon
<CarlosNeyPastor_> sip
<EduardoR> voy de nuevo
<EduardoR> había que definir la fecha para pedir un lugar como buceo
<danielmato> el13 en buceo
<EduardoR> es huevo o la gallina? 
<danielmato> me gusta
<EduardoR> voy a pedir el buceo para el 13
<EduardoR> si no sale, probamos otro lado
<danielmato> ok
<CarlosNeyPastor_> me parece bien
<EduardoR> al tel....
<danielmato> EduardoR, completamente off topic, terminé con las charlas flisol, ahora estoy haciendo algunas tonterías más, tipo promo... que uno tiene alma de eso mismo...
<danielmato> voy a ir subiendolas en baja (porque cada una terminó en una media de 8gb...) a youtube, y las dejo en mi canal
<EduardoR> volvi
<PabloRubianes> eduaror
<danielmato> chan
<PabloRubianes> tenes que darle permisos de +o
<EduardoR> eso hice?
<danielmato> y esto que es?
<PabloRubianes> pero ahi le diste op
<PabloRubianes> eso no es darle flag +o
<EduardoR> que comando es?
<EduardoR> dice "modo (PabloRubianes +o) por EduardoR."
<PabloRubianes> no no
<EduardoR> ok, que le doy?
<EduardoR> y me aparecen con una estrellita
<CarlosNeyPastor_> como hago lo de op?
<PabloRubianes>  === /msg ChanServ help flags
<PabloRubianes> ahi explica
<EduardoR> yo puse /op elnick 
<PabloRubianes> /msg ChanServ FLAGS #ubuntu-uy  danielmato +o
<PabloRubianes> tira eso EduardoR 
<danielmato> para que sirve el flag +0?
<PabloRubianes> para ser op cuando vos quierea
<CarlosNeyPastor_> EduardoR, si hago eso quedo como op?
<danielmato> ahhhhh
<CarlosNeyPastor_> ya vuelvo
<PabloRubianes> lo tiene que hacer EduardoR 
<PabloRubianes> ustedes para ser ops tienen que
<EduardoR> el permanente es O mayuscula
<PabloRubianes> /msg chanserv op #ubuntu-uy (sunick)
<PabloRubianes> no no
<PabloRubianes> el permanente es el +
<PabloRubianes> el minuscula es para que puedan serlo
<danielmato> se viene taller de x-chat
<PabloRubianes> el mayuscula es para que cuando se conectan se hagan ops de una
<EduardoR> f**ck .. You are not authorized to execute this command.
<PabloRubianes> solo hackdark puede
<EduardoR> bueno, mañana me contacto con la de utu buceo por el taller
<PabloRubianes> danielmato, tenes que loguarte a nickserv tambien
<EduardoR> del sabado 13
<PabloRubianes> sino no sirve todo esto aparte
<danielmato> uff, entre sin loguearme
<PabloRubianes> /msg nickserv identify (nick) (pass) 
<PabloRubianes> asi no tenes que cerrar todo danielmato 
<EduardoR> he notado que las agendas de reloj de ubuntu tienen marcado el 17 de octubre
<EduardoR> es pura coincidencia, es otra cosa
<EduardoR> marca el mismo día de otro mes
<EduardoR> estamos aun mes del lanzamiento oficial yey!!!
<danielmato> ahora si soy yo posta posta
<PabloRubianes> ya me baje la beta y no tuve tiempo de instalar
<PabloRubianes> la
<PabloRubianes> esto de mudarse me ta paspando
<danielmato> yo ya estoy a full en quantal
<PabloRubianes> esta bien?
<danielmato> para hacer lo de los videos intente con ubuntu studio, casi me vuelvo loco, necesito el dash si o si
<danielmato> está andando muy bien, tiene cositas para arreglar, algun que otro cuelgue raro, pero ta, estamos en beta...
<PabloRubianes> el dash y el HUD son lo mas grande despues del dulce de leche
<PabloRubianes> y las vaquitas de la pataia
<danielmato> sin ningun lugar a dudas
<PabloRubianes> el hud es genial
<PabloRubianes> lo estoy usando a full
<PabloRubianes> el problema es en el trabajo
<PabloRubianes> el alt no me hace nada
<EduardoR> yo mentalmente no me adapto a los nombres de las cosas, las ubico por lugar, no por nombre. El hud me resulta inutil
<PabloRubianes> las cosas no estan en el costado
<PabloRubianes> y todo anda lento
<PabloRubianes> xp
<PabloRubianes> el hud si lo usas con todo, no tenes que usar el mouse y ganas pila de tiempo 
<snavatta> Llegué un poco tarde me parece
<EduardoR> pero necesitás saber las cosas por el nombre
<snavatta> Como andan?
<EduardoR> entendé que hay modelos mentales distintos y cada uno ordena las cosas en su cerebro de formas distintas
<PabloRubianes> snavatta, es uruguay... pero llegaste 2 horas tarde
<danielmato> hola snavatta 
<EduardoR> hola snavatta 
<PabloRubianes> jaja
<EduardoR> y gual seguimos hablando pavadas
<EduardoR> aunque definimos varias cosas
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, claro, estamos los que somos productivos y los que no :p
<PabloRubianes> en serio
<PabloRubianes> hay que acostumbrarse
<danielmato> gente, me toca ir a dormir, y dejar la compu haciendo render, para subir los videos a youtube...
<PabloRubianes> si lo logras el hud encasa
<PabloRubianes> encara
<PabloRubianes> saludos danielmato 
<danielmato> nos hablamos el miércoles
<PabloRubianes> dale
<danielmato> bites y bytes
<PabloRubianes> el miercoles ya aviso
<PabloRubianes> que no voy a estar...
<EduardoR> lo que me jode del TB para irc es que colorea espantoso
<EduardoR> PabloRubianes: te pinta de amarillo y sobre el gris no te leo el nombre
<snavatta> Yo desactivé el HUD
<EduardoR> yo estoy usando el unity de carambola, pero hay varias cosas básicas que ya no puedo hacer y me calienta
<EduardoR> siempre hay otra forma de hacerlo, pero es cambiar por cambiar, no es una ventaja
<PabloRubianes> que cliente usas?
<EduardoR> no encuentro la ventaja, simplemente no la encuentro 
<PabloRubianes> el xchat no te pone colores raros
<EduardoR> estoy probando el thunderbird
<EduardoR> estoy en una pestaña de TB
<PabloRubianes> el thunderbird es pal mail
<PabloRubianes> no jodan
<PabloRubianes> otra cosa de mozilla 
<EduardoR> ahora tiene IRC tambien
<PabloRubianes> no solo no lo desarrollan sino que lo hacen peor
<PabloRubianes> FF tambien
<EduardoR> solo me jode que colorea los nombre
<PabloRubianes> son una maquina de hacer ca@@#@$@
<EduardoR> en realidad podés tener cuentas de FB, GTalk, XMPP y Twitter tambien
<EduardoR> la cagada que elija el amarillo, es imposible de leer
<PabloRubianes> si horrible
<EduardoR> Otra cosa, no puedo crear un evento en TU calendario Ubuntu Uruguay
<snavatta> Sale una reunion el sabado en la extension?
<EduardoR> ahora pude
<EduardoR> el 13 de octubre sale taller
<EduardoR> pero estamos viendo de hacerlo en la utu buceo
<EduardoR> entre otras cosas, para ver el lugar y evaluarlo para UbuconLA
<EduardoR> Extensión es complicada por el tema de responsabilidad de las llaves
<snavatta> Perfecto
<snavatta> Pueden publicarlo en la lista? porq no entro mucho al grupo de fb
<EduardoR> suelo ser el responsable, pero es "correcto"
<EduardoR> es que primero tenemos que confirmar el lugar
<EduardoR> aunque podemos ofrecerlo y que si alguno tiene otro lugar que lo proponga
<PabloRubianes> en el de gmail podes
<EduardoR> si, pude
<PabloRubianes> ahi te lo edite
<EduardoR> pero no me dejaba
<PabloRubianes> habias puesto de todo el dia
<EduardoR> indefinido
<EduardoR> no hablamos de ponerle un tema
<PabloRubianes> digo el horario
<EduardoR> si, me di cuenta , pero no es importante. depende de la disponibilidad del lugar
<EduardoR> si me dicen "solo de mañana"
<EduardoR> probable que no vaya :P
<EduardoR> que no vaya a ser allí
<EduardoR> reguarango
<snavatta> Me voy a dormir, despues tengo unas cosas para comentarles
<snavatta> Saludos
<EduardoR> PabloRubianes: agregue el miercoles al titulo del canal
<EduardoR> y a la wiki
<PabloRubianes> genial
<EduardoR> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UruguayTeam/
<EduardoR> lo que vi Proyectos y casi muero
<EduardoR> allí hay que hacer limpieza
<EduardoR> lo de la revista hay que ponerle un "Deprecated"
<EduardoR> voy a revisar lo de ADSL
<EduardoR> está obsoleto, y le falta capturas 
<EduardoR> el dominio anteldata.com.uy no existe
<EduardoR> tengo que probar como funciona ahora el test adsl@anteldata si es que existe
<EduardoR> que sabés del Lanzador de Unity que estaba trabajando PCapeluto?
<EduardoR> quedó en http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/main/node/3090 y ese se perdió
<EduardoR> como recuperamos eso?
<PabloRubianes> no
<PabloRubianes> estaba en launchpad
<PabloRubianes> igual creo que eso ya esta caduco
<PabloRubianes> habria que hacer algo nuevo
<PabloRubianes> tipo un webapp
<PabloRubianes> o algo asi
<PabloRubianes> habria que leer
<PabloRubianes> en los talleres tendriamos que hacer eso 
<PabloRubianes> revisar todo y arreglar o producir contenido
<PabloRubianes> te parece EduardoR ?
<EduardoR> si, claro
<EduardoR> un webapp??
<EduardoR> oara el adsl?
<EduardoR> si, revisar los contenidos, hay cosas medio absurdas
<EduardoR> genial, ya se fue :S
<EduardoR> bytes!
<ubuntero> hola
<CarlosNeyPastor> pimng EduardoR 
<CarlosNeyPastor> ¿com andas?
<dbertua> UY, hoy está dios en lo cielos, encarnado en @EduardoR ;)
<dbertua> hay alguien?
<dylan66> si aqui estamos dbertua 
<dbertua> andan JAJAckeando lso muy nerdos, por eso no chatean ;)
<ratman> holas
<Triviox> buenas y lluviosas noches :)
<Triviox> jaja ratman hoy mis compañeros de laburo decian.. "si alguien escucha esa chala van a pensar que son terribles narcos"
<Triviox> confirmando que me habia llegado el hongo por correo :P
<ratman> ?
<ratman> jaja
<ratman> mejor borro las charlas
<ratman> hehe
<Triviox> jajajaj
<Triviox> nuestras charlas x tel tienen doble backup :P
<ratman> sip 
<ratman> google dejara de soportar IE8
<ratman> no se si es bueno o no 
<Triviox> no me estresa :P
<ratman> solo espero que provoque que lso navegadores nuestros
<ratman> no tengan lios con algunas paginas
<Triviox> uff hablando de navegadores..
<ratman> sip a mi tampoco pero pienso que tal vez a no contemplara esas cosas provoque menos lios a los de linix jeje
<Triviox> te acordas mi lio con icewasel y cuevana?
<Triviox> es que bloquearon esa version del plugin.. por contenido malicioso..
<Triviox> parece que lo habian hackeado en los servidoers de cuevana
<Triviox> voy a tener que cambiar todos mis pass
<Triviox> que embole ¬¬
<ratman> y sip 
<ratman> hoy lo lei 
<ratman> me encanto como el observa puso esa noticia
<ratman> o gue el pais
<ratman> Cuevana acusada por robo de datos
<Triviox> voy a estsar horas cambiando pass :S
<Triviox> lo dejo xa mañana
<Triviox> igual en google y dropbox tengo autenticacion de 2 vias
<ratman> ese es el titulo 
<Triviox> voy a ver si cambio del banco y paypal.. el resto puede esperar
<Triviox> no fue cuevana, bah.. segun ellos fueron hackeados
<ratman> :)
<Triviox> ya se pusieron en contacto con la gente de mozilla xa que se bloquee esa version del plugin
<ratman> bueno puse el titulo del observa
<ratman> ya sabes que no es una fuente muy objetiva
<Triviox> son como 65 sitios :S
<Triviox> salgo de la pc un rato
<ratman> dale
<ratman> je
#ubuntu-uy 2012-09-19
<ThePianist> hola, cómo están?
<ThePianist> están?
<virusuy> se viene el tornadoooooooooooo
#ubuntu-uy 2012-09-20
<ratman> holas
<Triviox_> buenas ratman  x aca tbn :P
<ratman> jej
<ratman> dile a maru que baje una serie de 12 capitulos
<ratman> pesa 10 gigas
<ratman> jejee
<ratman> esta en las que les pase y seguro la vio 
<ratman> pero esta esta en HD
<Triviox_> jajaja
<Triviox_> vicio!
<Triviox_> buenas SergioMeneses EduardoR@thunderbir :P
<SergioMeneses> Triviox, saludos
<CarlosNeyPastor_> hola a todos los presentes!
<CarlosNeyPastor_> ¿Como andan?
<Triviox_> aquí, un poco pasado por agua pero bien :)
<Triviox_> tomando unos mates.. a la espera que queden prontas unas papas xa cenar :P
<CarlosNeyPastor_> opa!
<CarlosNeyPastor_> papas fritas¡
<CarlosNeyPastor_> ?
<CarlosNeyPastor_> voy
<CarlosNeyPastor_> jeje
<CarlosNeyPastor_> buenas ratman, estas por ahi?
<Triviox_> jejeje gramajo
<Triviox_> no es lo más sano del mundo pero bueno.. al fin y al cabo el mundo se esta por terminar, no? 
<Triviox_> xD
<CarlosNeyPastor_> jajjaja 
<CarlosNeyPastor_> hoy evacuaron en mi trabajo jajaj
<CarlosNeyPastor_> tremendo color le mandaron
<CarlosNeyPastor_> jajaj
<CarlosNeyPastor_> se adelanto el 21 de diciembre del 2012
<Triviox_> el mio tbn
<Triviox_> sobre las 1400 nos fuimos
<ratman> nas carlosNeyPastor
 * ratman ya vengo
<danielmato> buenas noches
<CarlosNeyPastor1> buenas y tranquilas noches danielmato 
<CarlosNeyPastor1> como estas?
<danielmato> CarlosNeyPastor, todo bien? yo fantastico
<CarlosNeyPastor1> me alegro, yo genial 
<CarlosNeyPastor1> vivi una pelicula hoy
<danielmato> EduardoR, te tengo una mala noticia...
<CarlosNeyPastor1> en mi trabajo dieron la orden de evacuar y a nosotros no
<CarlosNeyPastor1> jsjs
<danielmato> eso pasa... yo como estoy de licencia, vi la tormenta por la ventana
<EduardoR> hoooolaaaaaa
<CarlosNeyPastor1> buenas EduardoR 
<CarlosNeyPastor1> jajaja
<danielmato> EduardoR, todo bien?
<CarlosNeyPastor1> en mi laburo a lo uqe soy tercerisado no nos dieroń la orden de irnos y veiamos como todos se iban 
<danielmato> tengo un problema EduardoR, borre la carpeta con los videos del flisol...
<CarlosNeyPastor1> despues se puso bastante fea la cosa (se rompieron vidrios y volaron chapas) y nos dicen 
<danielmato> tengo que traerme todo de nuevo
<EduardoR> naaaaaa!
<CarlosNeyPastor1> vayan tranquilos 
<danielmato> sip
<CarlosNeyPastor1> bien, tranquilo, a distancia de casa EduardoR 
<EduardoR> A mi me llamaron que no fuera, pero no pensaba ir :P
<EduardoR> y el del cumpleaños?
<danielmato> hay que estar preparados para el 2019... esto repite cada 7 años, el niño que le dicen...
<EduardoR> Rubianes?
<danielmato> uuuuhhhh es hoy el cumple
<CarlosNeyPastor1> pablo festeja
<danielmato> supongo que ni se va a aparecer...
<CarlosNeyPastor1> calculo que no 
 * EduardoR esta digiriendo lo de los videos...
<CarlosNeyPastor1> no estuvo en gtalk en todo el dia
<CarlosNeyPastor1> arrancamos?
<CarlosNeyPastor1> tengo un tema para tratar en la reunion
<CarlosNeyPastor1> aparte
<CarlosNeyPastor1> EduardoR, donde vas a poner los videos de flisol?
<danielmato> EduardoR, vos tenés la carpeta original verdad?
<danielmato> habían quedado bien de bien... solo me quedo la promo... que le erré y la mandé a otra carpeta.
<danielmato> Dije laburo terminado, y borré el archivo de pendientes, pero nunca pase el laburo a la de terminados
<EduardoR> si, tengo los originales, no problema
<danielmato> no sufras, es tener los archivos y lo armo en una semana
<EduardoR> te debe estar doliendo mas a vos... :/
<danielmato> ya tengo todos los problemas resueltos
<danielmato> nop, yo ya estoy acostumbrado a estas taradeces mías
<danielmato> normalmente tengo un respaldo, pero las estrellas se cruzaron en el momento justo
<danielmato> ayer le di formato al disco externo...
<danielmato> wait
<EduardoR> CHAN!
<danielmato> photorec
<CarlosNeyPastor1> sudo apt-get install testdisk
<EduardoR> yo no se como me acordé que había reunion, je
<danielmato> todavia no escribi nada en ese disco!!!
<EduardoR> no te gastes, recuperar como 40GB de videos, demora y que algo quede mal, es doble cagada
<danielmato> ya estoy probando
<EduardoR> eran 20GB
<danielmato> quedará toda la noche laburando
<EduardoR> y los acabo de ver en mi disco
<danielmato> me quedó tranquilo que vos los tenes
<EduardoR> y hay otra copia en el disco de Uricio que nunca le devolví
<EduardoR> y otra la tiene Muraña, creo
<danielmato> ok
<EduardoR> que bronca que dan esas cosas
<danielmato> igual, si logro recuperar y que esten bien, le doy para adelante
<danielmato> junté todo al mismo tiempo
<danielmato> no es la primera vez que hago una de estas
<danielmato> lo peor es hacerlo en el laburo, y tener que arrancar todo de 0
<EduardoR> si por esas casualidades notás que solo algunas partes no están recuperadas, puedo hacer un torrent y se vadida cada pedazo, quedando todo igualito
<danielmato> ok
<CarlosNeyPastor1> gente, un tema que queria trarar hoy es los requisitos para hacer los eventos
<danielmato> en fin
<danielmato> dale
<danielmato> hace un tiempo yo había armado una lista de requerimientos
<EduardoR> dejemos de llorar sobre los archivos derramados
<CarlosNeyPastor1> asi la proxima semana cuando vaya a hablar a ITS tengo idea de lo que necesitamos asi o planteo
<danielmato> antes que me olvide EduardoR, encontré el programa que te dije para hacer broadcast desde linux
<danielmato> webcamstudio
<EduardoR> :)
<danielmato> listo, perdón la interrupción
<danielmato> CarlosNeyPastor, dame un segundo y busco el texto
<CarlosNeyPastor1> ok
<EduardoR> De paso, como me quedó?  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UruguayTeam/Proyectos/ADSL
<EduardoR> Le agregué los iconos no tan frecuentes
<danielmato> te iba a decir, eso te quedó espectacular
<EduardoR> Hoy verifique que Mint tiene los mismos
<EduardoR> Solo Xubuntu, tiene de desconectado, el mismo de las flechitas, pero es gris, y cuando conecta es mas claro
<EduardoR> es como que se enciende
<danielmato> sigo buscando...
<EduardoR> siempre me molestó que cuando hay que indicarle a alguien la forma del icono de red, nunca sabés que forma tiene
<EduardoR> habría que hacer lo mismo para 3G con los planes BAM
<CarlosNeyPastor1> felicitaciones EduardoR 
<CarlosNeyPastor1> quedo genial
<danielmato> hablando de 3g, viste lo que publico Helius?
<EduardoR> cual de todo?
<danielmato> que los modems 3g antel ya vienen con instalador linux!!!
<EduardoR> a mi me manda por directo y no recuerdo :/
<EduardoR> "Tuve que usar Windows 7 para poder cargar los "drivers" de mi Huawei U8150"
<EduardoR> eso?
<danielmato> lo publico si mal no recuerdo en el fb
<danielmato> ojo, es algo de estos días
<EduardoR> o Más de 400 comandos para GNU/Linux que deberías conocer :D
<EduardoR> Lo de Samba 4 no lo entendí :S
<EduardoR> No uso Active Directory
<ratman> para el lado de empresas es importante
<ratman> por lo menso es mas facil la integracion
<ratman> o migracion que seria lo mejor
<EduardoR> hola ratman, alguien tendría que hacer un tutorial de eso
<ratman> aunque es como una utopia en uruguay con estos gerentes
<EduardoR> o un taller
<danielmato> konnichiwa ratman
<ratman> investigo algo, personalmente msi servidores los uso no integrados
<ratman> a AD
<ratman> desconfio de ellos
<ratman> jeje
<EduardoR> pero tener AD en un ambiente 100% linux debe tener lo suyo, no se...
<ratman> en un ambiente 100
<ratman> seria ldap
<ratman> no AD
<ratman> que es el ldap de MS
<ratman> o la mala copia
<ratman> eje
<EduardoR> oEs verdad, me confundí
<EduardoR> y LDAP en Linux, para que sirve?
<EduardoR> para tener una agenda de telefonos no es...
<EduardoR> todo lo que leí, me pareció una pelotudez
<ratman> puede ser para muchas
<ratman> cosas
<EduardoR> de hecho me calienta cuando en una definición, empiezan a poner adjetivos de "maravillosidades y no dicen que carajos es  la cosa
<ratman> centralizar cuentas
<ratman> de equipos
<ratman> en una red facilira la administracion
<ratman> lista de direcciones de correo de los usuarios de la red
<ratman> bueno tiene muchos usos
<EduardoR> hasta donde yo uso, tengo DHCP, pero nadie se sentaría en la máquina de otro, asi que no lo entiendo
<ratman> a ver
<ratman> maquina uno comparte una carpeta
<ratman> y no quiere a toda la resd
<ratman> solo a un usuario 
<ratman> que haces
<EduardoR> en principio no compartiría carpetas....
<EduardoR> mala idea de pase
<ratman> bueno pero en uan red
<ratman> suele pasar
<ratman> imagina algo mas de 5 pc
<ratman> una red de 100
<ratman> con 200 usuarios
<EduardoR> y también pasa que viene un vivo y te borra todo, eso no es bueno
<ratman> como administras eso 
<ratman> por eso es bueno centralizar usuarios
<ratman> la admin de eso facilita
<ratman> ya que no tienes que hacerla pc a pc
<ratman> voy a ver si puedo armar algo para un taller
<ratman> o algo 
<EduardoR> supongo que si, pero compartir carpetas sería lo último
<ratman> pero es una situacion comun
<ratman> otra se te rompe el equipo
<EduardoR> yo lo prohibiría
<ratman> no te sirve poder entrar a otro pc
<ratman> sin tener que llamar a admin
<ratman> para que te cree el usuario 
<CarlosNeyPastor1> curiosidad...
<CarlosNeyPastor1> estan hablando en un dominio?
<ratman> sip 
<ratman> pasa a ser un dominio 
<ratman> supongo 
<CarlosNeyPastor1> para mi si
<CarlosNeyPastor1> y lo mas facil es un dominio
<ratman> ya que hay funcionalidades que no hay en un grupo de trabajo 
<CarlosNeyPastor1> asi manejas permisos y tenes todo hecho desde los permisos sin complicarte
<CarlosNeyPastor1> no, al ser un dominio podes hacerlo por usuario
<ratman> podes centralizarlos
<CarlosNeyPastor1> siempre que este dentro del dominio vas a poder dar permisos individuales y de ahi solucionas el compartir archivos tambien 
<EduardoR> pero eso porque tienes windows, si es una red de 100% Linux?
<ratman> lo cual facilita las cosas
<CarlosNeyPastor1> si, podes
<ratman> EduardoR, 
<ratman> eso no implica
<ratman> que sea por ser win
<ratman> Imagunate que el correo cambia todos sus sistemas
 * EduardoR está de abogado del diablo. ojo entiendo que algo bueno debe haber
<ratman> son 500 equipos
<ratman> y 1300 usuarios
<ratman> adminsitra eso con 2 adim 
<ratman> y 15 tecnicos
<CarlosNeyPastor1> pero no tenes el tema de permisos en dominios en linux tambien? EduardoR 
<CarlosNeyPastor1> te pongo como ejemplo conociendo el dominio de mi trabajo
<EduardoR> "dominio" no es un servicio
<ratman> nop 
<ratman> y si 
<EduardoR> por eso pregunto
<CarlosNeyPastor1> si, pero quieren dar un servicio?
<EduardoR> CUAL 
<EduardoR> correo electrónico es un servicio
<ratman> sip pero un dominio es mas 
<ratman> umm 
<EduardoR> dominio ¿que es?
<ratman> a ver 
<ratman> un dominio digamso una red de equipos que trabajan centralizadas
<CarlosNeyPastor1> para mi dominio es un serviocio que se se centraliza entre varios equipos a los cuales estan conectados entre si utilizando una red y servidores comines 
<ratman> umm mala definicion 
<EduardoR> es un nombre de "grupo grande" que le puso MS
<CarlosNeyPastor1> seria como un grupo cerrado
<ratman> sip pero sentralizando cosas
<ratman> servicios
<CarlosNeyPastor1> claro
<EduardoR> servicios agrupados
<CarlosNeyPastor1> dentro de un dominio podes hacer los propios servicios del dominio 
<ratman> servivios y recursos
<CarlosNeyPastor1> si
<EduardoR> ummmm, que otros servicios aparete de email?
<ratman> sip 
<ratman> permisos de acceso a internet
<CarlosNeyPastor1> si
<ratman> usuarios
<ratman> grupos de usuarios
<ratman> impresion
<ratman> sistemas de la empresa
<ratman> def de wikipedia
<ratman>     Es un conjunto de ordenadores conectados en una red que confían a uno de los equipos de dicha red la administración de los usuarios y los privilegios que cada uno de los usuarios tiene en dicha red.
<CarlosNeyPastor1> ratman: +1
<ratman> si tienes uan red de pocos equipos puedes manejarlos individualmente
<ratman> pero si tu red es como la de antel 
<ratman> seria muy dificil 
<CarlosNeyPastor1> pero para eso haces grupos de tecnicos
<ratman> y sin eso no se podria pensar en empresas publicas con SL
<CarlosNeyPastor1> en ancap pasa igual y hay grupo de tecnicos que se dedican a secciones 
<CarlosNeyPastor1> incluso destro de secciones se encargan de temas especificos
<danielmato> CarlosNeyPastor, aca está
<danielmato> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UruguayTeam/Eventos/Requisitos
<CarlosNeyPastor1> bien daniel 
<CarlosNeyPastor1> sabia que estaban pero no donde
<CarlosNeyPastor1> gracias danielmato 
<danielmato> de nada
<danielmato> eso pasa por tener los marcadores desordenados
<danielmato> tengo una pequeña propuesta para el tema talleres
<danielmato> hay que dividirlos en dos áreas 1 - tengo problemas, necesito una mano y 2 - soy nuevo y quiero aprender
<danielmato> 1 - es lo que normalmente hacemos, dar una mano con problemas, aprender, enseñar al vuelo
<danielmato> 2 - sería una propuesta tipo clase/taller
<danielmato> en la que la persona, se sienta, se calla y aprende y después se pone en práctica
<CarlosNeyPastor1> no, es que los tenia en ni net
<CarlosNeyPastor1> pero buee...
<danielmato> por ejemplo 
<danielmato> damos una clase práctica de particionado de discos
<danielmato> y como instalar el sistema con y sin el otro s.o. en la vuelta...
<CarlosNeyPastor1> todo virtualizado
<CarlosNeyPastor1> ono?
<danielmato> como sea mejor
<danielmato> sobre todo ciertas herramientas, que son complicadas enseñar via fono o chat
<danielmato> tales como gparted
<CarlosNeyPastor1> para mi virtual es lomejor asi da mas segurdad al usuario y se anima mas
<danielmato> o como conectarse a una red wifi
<CarlosNeyPastor1> total, si sale mal se borra el archivo que queda todo comoantes
<danielmato> ok, el tema es dar una clase práctica, tipo taller
<CarlosNeyPastor1> lo uqe estaria bueno tambien es hacerlo por barrios
<CarlosNeyPastor1> como una vez comento danielmato 
<danielmato> con un contacto en utu, la cosa es más probable
<CarlosNeyPastor1> para mi el tema principal ahora es acostumbrar a la gente que vaya
<danielmato> exacto
<danielmato> hay que empezar por el público que tenemos más afín
<danielmato> o sea las utu de informática
<danielmato> se podría hablar en el interior también...
<danielmato> me parece que ese es un buen semillero
<ratman> sip eso estaria aunque es algo mas dificil de llevar pero hay puntos donde hay gente 
<ratman> que puede contactarse
<danielmato> ojo, capaz que podemos hacerlo via ustream... yo se que eduardor no es muy fanático del tema, pero es una solución que tenemos completamente a mano
<CarlosNeyPastor1> si puede ser
<ratman> el stream pa mi es lo mismo que hacer videos y colgarlos 
<ratman> en la web
<ratman> es lo que pienso 
<CarlosNeyPastor1> para mi es mejor lo otro 
<danielmato> nop, porque es en simultaneo y podemos contestar por chat en el instante
<CarlosNeyPastor1> si no buscas un tutorial en google 
<CarlosNeyPastor1> que seria lo mismo
<danielmato> para eso usamos irc...
<danielmato> la cosa sería mas o menos asi
<ratman> no se pare mi se pierde el acercamiento y no es lo mismo 
<CarlosNeyPastor1> pero para cosas asi no esta el canal #ubuntu-classroom-es (o algo asi)
<ratman> pero bueno yo soy alguien muy anticuado 
<ratman> jeje
<danielmato> yo entiendo, pero es una posibilidad, es imposible ir a todas las utu en poco tiempo
<ratman> sip eso es verda
<danielmato> el tema sería tener a alguien en donde estemos conectados
<ratman> lo que si tenemos que ver es si podemos char un anillo de contactos con las utus
<ratman> y otros
<ratman> centros
<CarlosNeyPastor1> y no se puede conseguir el apoyo de lagua empresa
<ratman> para avisar de actividadoes
<CarlosNeyPastor1> (antel, cof cof cof)
<danielmato> o sea, si tenemos gente que está afin al tema en Durazno, listo, hacemos stream hacia alla, y que el se encargue de presentar el tema
<danielmato> para conseguir apoyo de empresas, hay que tener ong
<danielmato> telefono eduardor2 
<danielmato> ring ring ring eduardor2 
<CarlosNeyPastor1> chan!
<eduardor2> F*** estaba desconectado!!!
<danielmato> sip
<eduardor2> el thunderbird apesta!
<danielmato> estabamos hablando cosas locas
<ratman> el 5 del mes que viene les parece bien para una reunpizza
<CarlosNeyPastor1> y lo de ong quedo en...
<danielmato> y salio la pregunta de la ong...
<eduardor2> estaba hablando solo!!
<ratman> o la hacemos antes
<danielmato> en que está eso? quien se encarga?
<danielmato> mientras no sea el 22/9... todo bien
<CarlosNeyPastor1> de la ong tenia entendido que ibas a averiguar vos danielmato , despues de ahi no se nada mas
<danielmato> podemos hacer una ubupizza el 29 si quieren, yo no tengo drama
<CarlosNeyPastor1> pregunta
<danielmato> CarlosNeyPastor, eduardor le escribio a la gente de mesa de voluntariado, y ellos se pusieron en contacto con el
<CarlosNeyPastor1> y si hacemos reuniones el promer sabado de cada mes una ubupizza, ubuasado, ubucomestible
<danielmato> o sea... EduardoR... telefono
<danielmato> que hacemos?
<danielmato> adonde hay que ir?
<danielmato> CarlosNeyPastor, +10
<CarlosNeyPastor1> :D
<danielmato> dejemos agendado el primer sabado del mes a las 20 horas para ubuntumeals
<CarlosNeyPastor1> yo no tengo drama de hacerlo en casa, lo coordinamos y lo hacemos en mi casa si quieren
<ratman> sip 
<CarlosNeyPastor1> 20:30
<CarlosNeyPastor1> :P
<danielmato> ok
<ratman> ok
<danielmato> no problemo
<danielmato> yo por poner una hora
<CarlosNeyPastor1> ok
<CarlosNeyPastor1> coordinamos en la ultima reunion del mes donde se hace la reunion los sabados o lo hacemos via mail
<danielmato> hay que publicarlo si es publico y dejarlo en minilista si es solo consejo y afines
<CarlosNeyPastor1> estoy de acuerdo 
<CarlosNeyPastor1> gente
<CarlosNeyPastor1> me tengo que retirar
<CarlosNeyPastor1> nos estamos hablando 
<CarlosNeyPastor1> ubuabrazo
<ratman> sip yo tambien
<danielmato> portaos mal
<danielmato> salutti
<ratman> mañana tengo que levantarme a las 5
<danielmato> blerj
<danielmato> que descanses
<danielmato> oyasuminasai ratman
<ratman> jeje
<ratman> comienso el martes
<danielmato> bien, entonces te digo lo que es
<ratman> que viene este tuve que canselar no me anime con la tormenta
<danielmato> buenas noches, para cuando te vas a dormir
<ratman> y sin auto 
<danielmato> uhhhh
<ratman> bueno salgo 
<danielmato> bye
<ratman> miren algun punto mas y pasan a la lista
<ratman> en todo caso 
<danielmato> estamos con lo de la ong
<ratman> hay 9 conectados es buen numro 
<ratman> para seguir jeje
<danielmato> llegamos a 16... tengo foto
<ratman> ta luego, y perdonen que no puedo quedarem 
<ratman> ta mañana
<EduardoR> ok
 * dbertua saluda a todos
<ratman> buenas
#ubuntu-uy 2012-09-21
<ratman> buenas
<CarlosNeyPastor> ratman
<CarlosNeyPastor> como le va?
<CarlosNeyPastor> en minutos (varios) regreso
<ratman> ok
<somosbarrigas> buenas, en qué fecha son las elecciones? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UruguayTeam/ConsejoComunitario/Eleccion12
<somosbarrigas> buenas, en qué fecha son las elecciones? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UruguayTeam/ConsejoComunitario/Eleccion12
<Guest37947> hola
<Guest37947> holas
#ubuntu-uy 2012-09-22
<ratman> holas carlos
<CarlosNeyPastor> ratman, 
<CarlosNeyPastor> como etas?
<ratman> bien 
<ratman> y alli 
<CarlosNeyPastor> bien, lavando, preparando el mate y todo lo de los domingos asi tengo mañana libre
<ratman> jeje
<CarlosNeyPastor> clasico 
<CarlosNeyPastor> je
<CarlosNeyPastor> eel laburo?
<ratman> ni quiero pensatr
<ratman> n el
<CarlosNeyPastor> jajajaja
<ratman> al final te instalastes mumble
<CarlosNeyPastor> :O
<CarlosNeyPastor> ya lo hago
<ratman> me llaman ya vengo 
<CarlosNeyPastor> me/ sudo apt-get install mumble
<CarlosNeyPastor> dale
 * CarlosNeyPastor sudo apt-get install mumble
<CarlosNeyPastor> ahora quedo je
<CarlosNeyPastor> ya quedo instalado
<CarlosNeyPastor> como lo configuro? :P
<ratman> bien 
<ratman> abrilo 
<ratman> el primer boton a la izq
<CarlosNeyPastor> me da la opcion de conexion al servidor
<ratman> y hay un boton para agregar
<CarlosNeyPastor> i
<CarlosNeyPastor> is
<CarlosNeyPastor> si
<CarlosNeyPastor> (se me complico para escribir "si")
<CarlosNeyPastor> ajaj
<ratman> jeje
<CarlosNeyPastor> ratman, ya vuelvo
<CarlosNeyPastor> EduardoR, 
<CarlosNeyPastor> como andaS?
<EduardoR> hola, me gustaría que esto avise, cuando me llaman :S
<ratman> jeje
<ratman> usa xcvhat
#ubuntu-uy 2013-09-16
<magu42> PabloRubianes⟿ te mandé email con el asunto thef deterrent 
<magu42> dom sep 15 23:21:15 UYT 2013
<EduardoR> hola CarlosNeyPastor 
<EduardoR> Que les pareció la idea de armar una imagen ceibal?
<CarlosNeyPastor> hola EduardoR 
<CarlosNeyPastor> com estas?
<CarlosNeyPastor> esta genial
<CarlosNeyPastor> podemos hacer muchos aportes buenos para esa imagen
<EduardoR> Yo creo que lo mas importante es sacarle la idea a la gente que en Ubuntu, las cosas no andan.
<CarlosNeyPastor> si 
<EduardoR> Eso es lo que yo escucho. 
<CarlosNeyPastor> estoy completamente de acuerdo 
<CarlosNeyPastor> todavia la gente cree que si usas ubuntu (linux en general) no podes entrara Outlook por ejemplo
<EduardoR> hableé con cassinelli, y me dijo que de la imagen "liviana" que está instalando, se pueden sacar muchas mas cosas
<EduardoR> el tema es que la instalación de cassinelli, tiene muchas cosas sin documentar, y la gente no las puede aprovechar, si no tienen como preguntarle
<EduardoR> los plugins son fundamentales, pero si no sabés que alguien los puso allí, es como si no estuvieran
<EduardoR> la documentación es fundamental, y para eso necesitamos una wiki
<EduardoR> la udelar hizo una, pero no publican como wiki, es una hoja sola kilométrica
<EduardoR> Mirá esta hoja: https://www.softwarelibre.edu.uy/GNUdelar+Ubuntu
<CarlosNeyPastor> paraaaa
<CarlosNeyPastor> dos kilometros de cosas
<CarlosNeyPastor> pero vamos a hacer una imagen basada en algo de casinelli?
<caterva> pregunta muy tonta, hacía tiempo no ingresaba a los foros y lo veo algo cambiado :) ¿cómo ingreso al foro de ubuntu uy?
<ubuntero> saludos!!
<PabloRubianes> hola
<ubuntero> pablo, ya me dieron la respuesta que buscaba, en la página de face, me suscribí recién a la lista. Gracias!!
<ubuntero> soy leo trujillo
<PabloRubianes> bien
<PabloRubianes> genial!
<ubuntero> para el foro, como se veía antes ¿a dónde voy?
<EduardoR> PabloRubianes: estás?
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR: si
<EduardoR> subí un nuevo tda
<PabloRubianes> ubuntero: el foro de antes se cerro
<PabloRubianes> estmos viendo si hacemos uno nuevo u otra cosa
<EduardoR> pero hay un programita que no se que es y da erros de violación de segmento
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR: me mando el link magu
<ubuntero> ah!!
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR: pero todavia no instale nada en la maquina ni el tda
<EduardoR>  wget ubuntu.org.uy/files/tdab es el beta!
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR: pruebo esa?
<EduardoR> hay un binario que está en http://ubuntu.org.uy/files/TPMDoctor que lee los datos del chip TPM
<EduardoR> en 12.04 da error
<EduardoR> el un 10.04 distinto, da errol de una librería...
<EduardoR> obvio, no está instalado el .deb, que bol...
<EduardoR> pero el tema es en el 12.04
<EduardoR> con wget ubuntu.org.uy/files/tda es el normal
<PabloRubianes> entonces no tenemos ningun TDA que ande?
<EduardoR> ese anda bien, creo
<EduardoR> acabo de desbloquear la magallanes del laburo
<PabloRubianes> entonces cual uso?
<PabloRubianes> el tda o tdab?
<EduardoR> y en 12.04 gnome classic se ve bien el iconito
<EduardoR> encontré esto en un post viejo :
<EduardoR> gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray.whitelist "['all']"
<PabloRubianes> para para
<PabloRubianes> que no entiendo
<PabloRubianes> cual era el lio con el tda?
<EduardoR> no anda el coso que muestra
<PabloRubianes> entonces uso el TDAB?
<PabloRubianes> iba a instalarlo hoy
<EduardoR> dale
<EduardoR> wait... tel
<PabloRubianes> viste que mande la lista de programas?
<EduardoR> volví
<PabloRubianes> bien
<PabloRubianes> buena respueta la tuya :P
<PabloRubianes> en el mail
<PabloRubianes> che viste algo del tema de la imagen?
<EduardoR> como hacer la imagen?
<EduardoR> no, pero está en una de las opciones de clonezilla que nunca uso
<CarlosNeyPastor> Buenas
<EduardoR> me quedé sin saldo de celu y no puedo mandarle el mensaje a julin, patetico. Y salir a recargar no está lindo hoy
<EduardoR> hola
<CarlosNeyPastor> la imagen que se va a hacer no es para volvar es para instalar?
<EduardoR> volvar?
<CarlosNeyPastor> volcar
<EduardoR> es para clonar
<CarlosNeyPastor> ahh
<EduardoR> si, el mismo procedimiento que usa el plan ceibal
<CarlosNeyPastor> habia entendido bien 
<CarlosNeyPastor> pero en ceibal que usan?
<CarlosNeyPastor> clonezilla?
<EduardoR> es que clonar con clonezilla normal, requiere 2 pendrives
<EduardoR> y los locos usan un método que cabe todo en uno solo
<CarlosNeyPastor> ahh cozaz raraz que eztan haziendo
<EduardoR> para las pruebas se usa una imagen normal, en una carpeta
<PabloRubianes> yo voy haciendo pruebas hoy y aviso a ver que onda
<PabloRubianes> me imagino que no a haber problemas
#ubuntu-uy 2013-09-17
<cristhofer> hola
<cristhofer> alguien me pude decir por que la pagina web ubuntu.com esta solo en ingles?
<cristhofer> como un uruguayo que no sabe ingles(casi todos los uruguayos) va a utilizar ubuntu, si no se lo puede descargar?
#ubuntu-uy 2013-09-18
<PabloRubianes> magu42, 
<magu42> PabloRubianes
<PabloRubianes> como andas?
<PabloRubianes> viste el mail que te mande?
<magu42> no
<PabloRubianes> que si no sera mejor hacer la imagen con xubuntu
<magu42> para un cacho que adinet me está mandado de todo a spam
<PabloRubianes> para mi a lubuntu le falta
<PabloRubianes> adinet me lo mando como que reboto
<magu42> con razó no lo veo acá
<PabloRubianes> no tenes la casilla llena?
<magu42> justo que borré xubuntu e instalé ubuntu
<magu42> nop simpre la vacia evolution
<PabloRubianes> y vos como viste el xubuntu? andaba bien?
<PabloRubianes> viste que es lo mas parecido al gnome2?
<magu42> si , bien , igual que lubuntu
<magu42> no me gustó que el panel principal lo mandaron para arriba y abajo hay uno con ocultamiento automatico
<PabloRubianes> pero el lubuntu que hay que instalar es el minimal mas el escritorio
<magu42> que no los pude cambiar de lugar
<magu42> te mandé email sobre eso hace un rato
<PabloRubianes> click derecho los podes cambiar en xubuntu
<magu42> no me dejó , tampoco lo tuve mucho tiempo
<magu42> horas
<PabloRubianes> eso se configura facil
<PabloRubianes> toy instalando lubuntu a ver que onda
<magu42> hay cosas que no son tan faciles en estos entornos
<PabloRubianes> voy a correrlo live a ver como andan
<magu42> no son kde  jeje
<PabloRubianes> no me hagas hablar
<magu42> jaja
<PabloRubianes> unity PAPA
<magu42> qt +1
<PabloRubianes> en fin
<PabloRubianes> cual es tu opinion al respecto? vos que harias xubuntu o lubuntu?
<magu42> hoy cambié uno por otro 
<magu42> no estoy seguro
<magu42> me preocupa mas el tema de los repos , fijate el email que les mandé
<magu42> lubuntu 12.04 no es lts segun ellos
<magu42> http://www.lubuntu.net/blog/lubuntu-1204-now-available
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> para mi xubuntu es LTS y ademas anda mejor que la imagen 10.04 de ceibal tendriamos que usar esa no?
<PabloRubianes> aparte el TDA anda de una
<magu42> el tda en lubuntu me anda de lujo , en xubuntu me tiró varios errores , después se le pasó jeje
<PabloRubianes> magu42, opa lubuntu live en la magallanes
<magu42> la tengo acá al lado metiendole mano , anda bien
<PabloRubianes> magu42, lo que no entendi es que le molesta a eduardor del gestor de arichivos de lubuntu
<PabloRubianes> esta mejor que el de ubuntu unity
<PabloRubianes> :P
<magu42> el pcmanfm , no le gusta nomas
<PabloRubianes> pero no ta tan mal
<PabloRubianes> no me parece que da para instalar nautilus
<magu42> justo lo estoy usando, es simple , y funcional
<SergioMeneses> buenas
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, hola
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, dame un PM
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, go on
<PabloRubianes> magu42, tas con el htop en lubuntu?
<PabloRubianes> a ver la diferencia?
<magu42> ahh eso era lo que iba a hacer jajaja
<SergioMeneses> lubuntu rocks
<PabloRubianes> magu42, 318mb con chromium en el observador
<PabloRubianes> live
<PabloRubianes> vos?
<magu42> si con 4 pestañas 312
<PabloRubianes> si mi diferencia es el live
<magu42> en vacio me da igual unos 175 mb
<magu42> voy a instalar fiefox para que sea correcta la comparación
<pcapeluto> buenas
<PabloRubianes> tas arriba de xubuntu
<PabloRubianes> por los numeros que habias dado
<PabloRubianes> hola pcapeluto 
<magu42> minima diferncia , unos miseros megas
<magu42> diferencia*
<pcapeluto> que  andan probando¿
<magu42> lubuntu y xubuntu 12.04 en magallanes pcapeluto 
<pcapeluto> ahhhhh si, vi el mensaje
<pcapeluto> que buena idea
<PabloRubianes> magu42, pero si estamos unos megas abajo y con mejor soporte(LTS)
<PabloRubianes> capaz que es mejor xubuntu
<magu42> xubuntu , es lts enserio ?
<PabloRubianes> me gusta mas que venga armado y no tener que instalar el desktop nosotros
<PabloRubianes> si xubuntu es
<magu42> el dia que adinet mande los mensajes fijate el que les mandé a uds con la comparacion de repos , para mi son iguales
<PabloRubianes> magu42, ese mail me llego
<magu42> ahhh
<magu42> el tuyo no me llegó 
<magu42> me está mandando hasta mensajes mios a spam
<magu42> yá está hecho el reclamo en adinet jajajaja
<magu42> en serio
<magu42> por lo que pueda servir
<PabloRubianes> jajajjaa
<magu42> no puedo configurar firefox la ventana se me sale para abajo , la de editar , y no le puedo dar aceptar
<pcapeluto> Piensan hacer solo la ISO o también viene de la mano de paquetes "particulares" para las magallanes? al estilo repositorio para el proyecto y que las notebooks tengan un cierto "soporte" para ellas
<magu42> buena pregunta
<PabloRubianes> pcapeluto, no va a ser un iso va a ser un archivo para volvar con clonezilla asi la hace ceibal
<magu42> yo ando buscando como hacer una iso , de tamaño normal jejeje
<magu42> en secreto
<PabloRubianes> pero si se podria hacer un agregado de cosas que ahgamos nosotros
<pcapeluto> Ah, mirá como es el tema.... ni idea tenía que usababan clonezilla 
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> en la web de ceibal esta la explicacion
<pcapeluto> Y bueno... para ello pueden armar un PPA específico para las magallanes y la imágen de clonezilla lo tenga agregado por defecto
<PabloRubianes> magu42, el teclado de la magallanes me va a sacar canas verdes
<magu42> jajaja
<PabloRubianes> le voy a conectar otro....
<magu42> a vos?
<magu42> calculá yo con mis dedotes
<magu42> que son como un manojo de morcillas
<magu42> no pego una tecla
<PabloRubianes> pcapeluto, si estamos viendo como armar eso, pero no seria un ppa, sino que hay que hacerlo a mano porque lo de da el clonezilla no lo podes versionar
<magu42> ahora si tengo la prueba
<pcapeluto> El clonezilla no, pero los paquetes extra que le agreguen al Lubuntu pueden ser .deb que se actualicen desde el PPA
<magu42> lubuntu y xubuntu en vacio ambos 175mb
<magu42> con firefox y cuatro pestañas
<magu42> lubuntu 232
<PabloRubianes> pcapeluto, eso si
<magu42> xubuntu 257
<magu42> gnome panel 3390
<magu42> 390*
<PabloRubianes> gnome panel hay que descartarlo
<magu42> jaja
<magu42> era lo que consumia 
<magu42> me fijé antes de borrarlo
<PabloRubianes> voy a hacer unas pruebas con xubuntu
<PabloRubianes> tenes las rutas a los logs que me dijeron el otro dia?
<magu42> ??
<magu42> de?
<PabloRubianes> del TDA
<magu42> ahh
<magu42> ya te la doy
<PabloRubianes> genial
<pcapeluto> che... perdonen mi preguntonta.... Las Ceibalitas se dejan hacer todo eso? no es que vienen bloqueadas y la mar en coche?
<PabloRubianes> pcapeluto, las ceibalitas si
<PabloRubianes> las magallanes no
<magu42> wget http://ubuntu.org.uy/files/tda  
<PabloRubianes> pero tenes que tener un programa que se conecta con ceibal 
<magu42> chmod -R 755 tda
<PabloRubianes> no no magu42 
<magu42> ./tda
<PabloRubianes> la ruta a donde guarda el log
<pcapeluto> Ah bien
<PabloRubianes> /usr/bin algo 
<magu42> ah
<PabloRubianes> pcapeluto, y ese programa ya lo tenemos andando
<PabloRubianes> es ese tda
<pcapeluto> Las Magallanes son de venta libre?
<magu42> no se . lo que yo decia era un log que consume todo el disco de las magallanes
<PabloRubianes> creo que no
<PabloRubianes> yo tengo una porque mi novia es profesora
<PabloRubianes> magu42, ese log
<pcapeluto> Opa.... que problema ese
<magu42> /usr/bin/TEST.log   /usr/bin.RECV.log  y  SENT.log
<magu42> /usr/bin/RECV.log**
<PabloRubianes> eso mismo
<magu42> pero demora en llenarse
<magu42> semanas o meses
<magu42> sobre todo el TEST.log , es el problema
<PabloRubianes> oka
<PabloRubianes> hay que ver como limpiar eso
<magu42> sep
<PabloRubianes> magu42, tu mail da
<PabloRubianes> too traffic to this adress
<magu42> que significa eso?
<magu42> ahh
<PabloRubianes> que hay mucha cosa yendo para ahi
<magu42> anda pa la M adinet
<magu42> se está hablando de eso en la lista de cesol , que hay gente de antel jejeje
<PabloRubianes> jajajjaa
<PabloRubianes> yo lo deje de usar por inservible ese mail
<magu42> lo tengo desde que nació por el 94 + -  , nunca me dió problemas hasta ahora , que recuerde
<PabloRubianes> si puede ser
<magu42> igual soy conciente que es el peor
<PabloRubianes> como gmail no hay
<magu42> no me hagas hablar!!!
<magu42> lubuntu me cambió el consumo con firefox , subió bastante
<magu42> se fué a 300 mb
<magu42> que raro
<magu42> al final consume menos xubuntu
<PabloRubianes> no, chromium consume menos
<PabloRubianes> firefox es una bost*
<magu42> depende en que maquina , es raro
<magu42> en ésta mia es al contrario ¿?
<pcapeluto> A mi también... Chromium no me anda para nada bien
<magu42> depende mucho de cada maquina y de los ojos del que lo mire jejeje
<PabloRubianes> ultimamente le tengo idea a firefox
<PabloRubianes> bo magu42 yo te respondi y no te llega
<magu42> acabo de mandar mail a la lista ubuntu-uy y mi propio mensaje lo tuve que mover de spam a bandeja de entrada via web jajaja
<magu42> no me llega 
<magu42> recién me llegó el de un amigo que estaba en la blacklist hace dias y es de las 18:00hs
<magu42> mañana leo el tuyo PabloRubianes jajja
<magu42> tremendo antel!!!!
<PabloRubianes> jajajjajaja
<PabloRubianes> bueno ma;ana la seguimos
<PabloRubianes> saluods
<magu42> es lo que hay valor!!
<magu42> nas PabloRubianes 
<magu42> también me voy a dormir
<PabloRubianes> saluods chau magu42 pcapeluto 
<magu42> NAS NOCHES
<pcapeluto> nos vemos
<pcapeluto> s
<pcapeluto> como andás PabloRubianes?
<PabloRubianes> bien vos?
<pcapeluto> Bien.... llegando a casa
<pcapeluto> Se viene el Xubuntu entonces?
<PabloRubianes> si, por lo que probamos con magu seria lo mejor
<pcapeluto> Me parece bien, de los mini es el que tiene más soporte
<PabloRubianes> si
<pcapeluto> Van a llevar el proyecto a Launchpad?
<PabloRubianes> la imagen no
<pcapeluto> jajaaj me imagino
<PabloRubianes> lo que pasa que por ahora no vamos a agregarle nada extra nosotros, serian cosas que ya estan en el repo
<pcapeluto> Y la Customización del Entorno?
<pcapeluto> Wllpapers, temas,etc,etc---?
<PabloRubianes> eso capaz que para la que armemos para la 14.04
<pcapeluto> La parte Ceibal?
<pcapeluto> Ah.... bien
<PabloRubianes> para esta me parece que va a ir con tema de fabrica
<pcapeluto> Bien bien.... podrían armar algo como el concurso de Wallpapers de Canonical
<PabloRubianes> si aparte agregar eso es un toque en la imagen 
<pcapeluto> obvio
<pcapeluto> No se que hardware tienen las magallanes, es medianamente prolija?
<PabloRubianes> atom, 1gb de ram
<pcapeluto> ahhhh corre Unity
<pcapeluto> hjjajajaj
<PabloRubianes> si pero me imagino que se arrastrara
<PabloRubianes> vos averiguaste algo de las webapps con unity8?
<pcapeluto> Yo en este momento tengo un N270 de 1.60GHz y 1Gb de RAM... este funciona bien, no se arrastra para nada.... obviamente que no se le puede pedir maravillas
<pcapeluto> Mirá que el 13.04 anda "muy bien" en este hardware
<PabloRubianes> yo probe el 13.10 y anda mejor
<PabloRubianes> sobretodo las animaciones
<pcapeluto> Es probable Unity va mejorando mucho
<pcapeluto> Yo aún no lo instalé
<pcapeluto> Lleva compilación de algo en particular o el Ubuntu de Stock ya carga?
<PabloRubianes> como?
<PabloRubianes> no entendi
<pcapeluto> Claro.... si ya alcanza con la instalación básica o es necesario algún driver especial, algo del kernel, etc. etc.
<pcapeluto> wifi, video, sonido....
<PabloRubianes> yo solo le instalo los restricted extras
<PabloRubianes> despues anda todo siempre
<pcapeluto> Es bien estandard entnces, el software que hablaban ayer, creo que el TDA se llama, es para conectarse a la red ceibal?
<PabloRubianes> no, es para que no se bloquee
<PabloRubianes> es el antirobo
<PabloRubianes> ahora vuelvo
<pcapeluto> ah.... bien
<PabloRubianes> tengo que cocinar
<pcapeluto> dale, andá
<PabloRubianesafk> ta luego
#ubuntu-uy 2013-09-19
<PabloRubianesafk> magu42, que haces
<PabloRubianesafk> te volvio a andar el adinet
<PabloRubianesafk> ?
<magu42> como va PabloRubianesafk 
<magu42> si parece que si
<PabloRubianes> bien, volviendo de comer
<magu42> igual tengo duplicado en openmailbox.org
<magu42> volviendo de comer , que bacán!!
<magu42> PabloRubianes⟿ estoy con ubuntu 12.04 en mg2 , y consume mas que kde y lxde obviamente , pero nada del otro mundo
<magu42> lo esperable 
<PabloRubianes> si
<magu42> mas que xfce y lxde **
<PabloRubianes> igual me parece que lo mejor es hacerla con xubuntu
<magu42> 200 400
<magu42> xubuntu es lo ideal para esas maquinas
<magu42> por lo que he probado
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> CarlosNeyPastor, andas por ahi?
<PabloRubianes> empezaste con la docu?
<magu42> ubuntu swapea mucho 
<magu42> 220 mb de swap
<magu42> xubuntu nada
<PabloRubianes> que es xubuntu no hay dudas
<magu42> pero se banca a unity como una campeona , para ser un atom 
<CarlosNeyPastor> buenas buenas buenas buenas
<PabloRubianes> probaste el thunar?
<magu42> si , ta bueno es parecido al otro 
<PabloRubianes> magu42, para mi me parece medio al dope instalar nautilus
<magu42> para mi no hay drama 
<magu42> para mi también no le veo gran dif
<magu42> hola CarlosNeyPastor 
<CarlosNeyPastor> hola magu42 
<CarlosNeyPastor> hola PabloRubianes 
<CarlosNeyPastor> recien termine de hablar con Mato por eso 
<magu42> como anda CarlosNeyPastor 
<CarlosNeyPastor> Bien, con frio 
<magu42> nahhh
<CarlosNeyPastor> terminando de instalar los guest addition en una virtual con xubuntu
<CarlosNeyPastor> tenia una hecha con Lubuntu 
<CarlosNeyPastor> salio cambiaso
<CarlosNeyPastor> por ahi?
<CarlosNeyPastor> por la documentacion 
<CarlosNeyPastor> hable con daniel y coordinamos para arrancarla 
<CarlosNeyPastor> mañana la arrancamos
<CarlosNeyPastor> estabamos coordinando en que nos basamos los dos
<CarlosNeyPastor> asi usamos lo mismo 
<CarlosNeyPastor> para hacerla 
<PabloRubianes> genial
<PabloRubianes> si, coordinen
<CarlosNeyPastor> y tenemos un drive echo 
<CarlosNeyPastor> hecho
<CarlosNeyPastor> por lo que dijeron recien 
<CarlosNeyPastor> de nautilus
<CarlosNeyPastor> thunar esta bueno 
<CarlosNeyPastor> es liviano 
<CarlosNeyPastor> yo tenia un atom (el que mitye afanaron) y remaba lindo con un
<CarlosNeyPastor> yo tenia un atom (el que me afanaron) y remaba lindo con unity
<magu42> con xubuntu anda alguito mejor
<magu42> tampoooocooo  la locura 
<CarlosNeyPastor> para mi lo mejor es Xubuntu
<PabloRubianes> si, pero ta es la maquina que hay
<PabloRubianes> de eso no nos podemos quejar
<PabloRubianes> pero me puedo quejar del teclado
<PabloRubianes> es imposible d usar
<CarlosNeyPastor> jajaja
<CarlosNeyPastor> son incomodas mal
<magu42> hombre de dedos gordos
<PabloRubianes> ayer le encaje un teclado al usb
<PabloRubianes> me supero
<CarlosNeyPastor> jajaj
<CarlosNeyPastor> igual no hables mal de la Ceibal que me dan una este año (eso dicen)
<CarlosNeyPastor> mira que me deprimo 
<magu42> andan barbaro CarlosNeyPastor 
<CarlosNeyPastor> cuando la tenga le voy a poner 8.04
<CarlosNeyPastor> asi encara
<CarlosNeyPastor> :P
<magu42> jaja
<magu42> peor
<CarlosNeyPastor> si me la dan 
<CarlosNeyPastor> que se supone que va a ser en fines de septiembre
<CarlosNeyPastor> voy a meterle Bodhi para probar
<magu42> tenes que ponerle xubuntu version ubuntu-uy
<magu42> :-)
<CarlosNeyPastor> la cagada que no es LTS
<CarlosNeyPastor> si 
<CarlosNeyPastor> pero como 
<magu42> si , es lts
<PabloRubianes> CarlosNeyPastor, tenes que usar la imagen nuesta 
<PabloRubianes> no sea nabo
<CarlosNeyPastor> sabes como va a ser la testing del consejo
<PabloRubianes> aparte te la dan para lo mejor
<CarlosNeyPastor> si no me anda virtualbox no me sirve
<PabloRubianes> en octubre arranca el ciclo 14.05
<CarlosNeyPastor> uso abundantes virtuales
<PabloRubianes> 14.04 y vamos ir haciendo el testeo con las imagenes dailys en la magallanes
<magu42> tampoco la pavada señor , comprese la suya
<magu42> o mejor use la que tiene
<magu42> con su i5
<magu42> jeje
<CarlosNeyPastor> yo tengo una i2 Sandy Bridge
<CarlosNeyPastor> i3
<CarlosNeyPastor> encara salado
<magu42> gue mas o menos 
<CarlosNeyPastor> es Ubuntu Certified
<magu42> lo que hay que ponerle a las magallanes está acá CarlosNeyPastor 
<magu42> http://www.ceibal.edu.uy/Articulos/Paginas/software-magallanes.aspx
<CarlosNeyPastor> corre bien ubuntu aca
<CarlosNeyPastor> si lo vi 
<magu42> yo la use , en ubuconla
<CarlosNeyPastor> no entiendo porque Blender
<magu42> más que encara
<CarlosNeyPastor> entre otros 
<PabloRubianes> magu42, de ahi hay que sacar pila de cosas
<CarlosNeyPastor> es como matarla
<PabloRubianes> pero pila
<magu42> blender lo usan las utus de diseño por ej
<CarlosNeyPastor> PabloRubianes la lista alguien la lleno?
<PabloRubianes> pa que ponene abiword y OpenOffice a la ves
<CarlosNeyPastor> Abiword se va
<CarlosNeyPastor> LibreOffice
<magu42> abiword juera!!
<CarlosNeyPastor> Gedit como texto
<CarlosNeyPastor> y bien gracias
<magu42> y/o nano
<PabloRubianes> CarlosNeyPastor, LibreOffice
<PabloRubianes> y vim
<PabloRubianes> y que aprendan
<magu42> jajaja
<PabloRubianes> :P
<magu42> lo estaba esperando
<CarlosNeyPastor> yo uso nano pero nopodes mandar a nadie con nano 
<CarlosNeyPastor> vim es para gente uqe sabe 
<PabloRubianes> pero con vim si
<PabloRubianes> porque vim es de macho
<magu42> para lo que edita la gente sobra nano CarlosNeyPastor 
<CarlosNeyPastor> Sublime text y punto 
<CarlosNeyPastor> jajaj
<CarlosNeyPastor> yo use mcedit un tiempo y ahora depende el humor, si estoy con ganas geany o gedit y si no nano
<PabloRubianes> CarlosNeyPastor, lo mejor es vim
<magu42> nano y gedit para todo el mundo , vim si programas , y emacs es solo par stallman
<PabloRubianes> o sino sublimetext
<PabloRubianes> Emacs Means A Crappy Screen
<magu42> Mark parece que no anda boludeando 
<magu42> http://www.muylinux.com/2013/09/19/hp-ordenadores-ubuntu-china/
<PabloRubianes> para nada, por eso salio Ubuntu Bylin
<PabloRubianes> o algo asi
<PabloRubianes> que ya viene en chino
<magu42> kylin
<magu42> o kilyn
<magu42> si metés un producto solo en el 10% del mercado chino , sos Pelé!!!!
<magu42> maso 120::
<PabloRubianes> creo que ya pasaron el 10% en china
<magu42> cada 1
<PabloRubianes> por eso tan metiendo pila de guita ahi
<magu42> cada 1%  son 12 mill  jejeje
<CarlosNeyPastor> Gente, vuelvo en un ratito...
<PabloRubianes> dale
<magu42> dale
<magu42> me agrada bastante unity en la magallanes
<magu42> durará hasta que me valla a dormir , mañana vuelve a xubuntu
<PabloRubianes> jajajja
<PabloRubianes> lo bueno dura poco
<magu42> el hud demora unos (inbancables) pocos nanosegundos mas que xubuntu
<PabloRubianes> vuelvo en un rato, telefono.....
<magu42> dale
<PabloRubianes> el hud es lo mejor que ha creado la humanidad
<PabloRubianes> lejos
<PabloRubianes> todo lo que haga no sacar la mano del teclado es bueno
<PabloRubianes> :P
<magu42> je
<SergioMeneses> noches!
<PabloRubianes> volvi
<magu42> me tendré que ir a dormir ,  espero que eduardor de señales de vida , no contesta ni los emails jaja
<magu42> nas noches 
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, mucho trabajo?¿
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, yendo a la cama
<PabloRubianes> alegremente
<PabloRubianes> porque estoy muerto :P
<SergioMeneses> alegremente
<SergioMeneses> jejeje
<SergioMeneses> yo recuerdo q tengo q volver al 3er round con bacula mañana
<SergioMeneses> xD
<PabloRubianes> jajjaa
<PabloRubianes> bueno nos vemos, ma;ana hablamos
<PabloRubianes> saludos!
<PabloRubianes> y suerte ma;ana es la eleccion
#ubuntu-uy 2013-09-20
<CarlosNeyPastor> ping ratman 
<CarlosNeyPastor> como andas?
<CarlosNeyPastor> car como estas?
<CarlosNeyPastor> vos eras el que tenia problemas con el lanzador de unity? o me estoy confundiendo
<car> que pena se fue Carlos, si era yo 
<ubuntero> tengo problemas con el audio, alguien me puede ayudar?
<ubuntero> Tenho problemas com o audio, alguem pra me ayudar
<ubuntero> I have problems whit audio, someone to help me?
#ubuntu-uy 2013-09-21
<calisto> ratman: vive?
<ratman> holas
<SergioMeneses> ratman, PabloRubianes CarlosNeyPastor virusuy tardes!
<SergioMeneses> todos los pesados de uy esta n aqui :D
<ratman> :)
<CarlosNeyPastor> nas
<CarlosNeyPastor> como andan todos?
#ubuntu-uy 2013-09-22
<ratman> buenas
<car> hola
<car> en que andás?
<ratman> leyendo 
<car> que bien, informática?
<ratman> un poco de todo 
<ratman> noticias 
<ratman> en general
<car> yo he estado muy ocupado por aquí
<car> haciendo campaña para mejorar algunas cosas de esta sociedad
<car> pero nada de política
<ratman> bueno en si todo es politica
<ratman> digamso que no es partidaria
<ratman> :)
<car> recolectamos dinero para comprar un desfibrilador portátil
<car> y hoy lo estaremos comprandp
<ratman> pa es es muy bueno 
<ratman> en el correo pusieron uno 
<ratman> y vinieron a dar unas clases de su uso 
<car> la siguiente va ha ser incarle el diente a la plliclínica de sp
<ratman> la otra vez lei que si tas solo y sientes que te da un ataque una de las cosas que puedes hacer es tocer muy fuerte
<car> lo venden con capacitación para 8  personas
<ratman> creo que se respieraba ondo tambien 
<car> y médicos de la zona se ofrecieron para capacitar a más
<ratman> y si 
<ratman> el aparato casi hace todo solo por lo que vi
<car> quedará en la comisaría
<car> es cierto
<car> te va guiando
<ratman> muy bueno felicitaciones por esa campaña
<car> gracias, sabes  que aquí  un usuario de sp si quiere un médico a domicilio
<car> tiene que pagar?
<ratman> la verdad no sabia
<car> no hay servicio
<ratman> es complicado y mas ahora que brasil esta intentado llevarse medicos
<car> y se supone que son los que más necesidades tienen
<car> médicos aquí hay
<car> pero el servicio no 
<car> tampoco tenemos ambulancia
<car> yo tengo sociedad, pero me preocupa el problema de los demás que no tienen
<ratman> es muy complejo 
<ratman> es dificil llegar a una perfeccion en ello 
<ratman> si tuvieramos el sistema de seguro como usa, paraguay y otros paices
<ratman> seria peor
<ratman> es un tema complicado 
<car> hablan de justicia social,  je je para ganar votos tal vez pero es todo mentira, lo que el estado no da lo tenemos que luchar entre todos
<car> hay gente que trabaja en megro para cobrar el mides
<ratman> uno puede tener buenas intenciones
<ratman> pero saves cando 
<ratman> acava loa justicia social 
<ratman> cuando te tocan el bolsillo 
<ratman> muchos no tan de acuerdo que te saquen para dar
<ratman> por desgracia esa gente es mucha 
<car> no pasa por ahí a mi entender
<ratman> y es dificil avazar
<car> pasa por darle a la gente oportunidades reales de superarse
<ratman> priado
<car> hay políticas que en el fondo son buenas pero están mal aplicadas , 
<car> gastamos mucho a veces y no logramos nada
<ratman> se equivoca el que hace,
<ratman> pero mira el privado 
<car> cero resultados
<ratman> car te hice un privado 
<konne> Buenas y santas
<ratman> holas
<konne> ratman, Que se cuenta?
<ratman> aka llevandolo 
<konne> :)
<magu42> ip de Palma (España)  
<magu42> http://www.tcpiputils.com/browse/ip-address/62.43.4.87
<magu42> :-)
#ubuntu-uy 2014-09-15
<TengoDudas> alguien 
<TengoDudas> tengo dudas sobre la coneccion a internet
<TengoDudas> me dijieron que la perderia si me fuera a ubuntu
<juacom99_> TengoDudas:  cual es la pregunta en concreto?
<juacom99_> se fue justo -.-'
#ubuntu-uy 2014-09-18
<magu42> mié sep 17 22:27:20 UYT 2014
#ubuntu-uy 2015-09-14
<Marc33> Hola.. se que me voy un poco al carajo con esto, pero está bueno ver lo que se viene: http://www.elmostrador.cl/noticias/vida-en-linea/2015/04/29/cientificos-lcanzan-logros-clave-para-construir-la-primera-computadora-cuantica-practica/
<magu42> por que al carajo Marc33 ?  está bueno el articulo , gracias
<Marc33> De nada. Acá va otro. Si, supongo que sí. Aunque no creo que veamos una de esas en vida jajaj...
<Marc33> http://www.omicrono.com/2015/02/entrevista-exclusiva-sergio-boixo-la-computacion-cuantica-y-google/
<Marc33> Sabe lo que pienso. Pienso que va a haber mucho poder de computo concentrado en muy pocas personas.
<magu42> toda inovación comienza asi , luego se va popularizando , hasta por ahi nomás en algunos casos claro
<Marc33> Cierto. Esperemos que sea así.
<Marc33> Por nuestro bien :-p sino nos quedamos con nuestras viejas amigas digitales.
<magu42> hace 40 años era impesable tener una computadora en casa 
<magu42> menos en un smartphone
<magu42> jeje
<Marc33> Es verdad.
<Marc33> Mi primera PC fue con W95. Ja... que desperdicio de tiempo.
<Marc33> La internet todavía estaba en pañales. Me acerdo que me conectaba por modem a Adinet 09091234... no se si anda todavía.
<magu42> jaja  años usé esos modems
<Marc33> Cierto. Y los malabares que habia que hacer para ahorrar. Lo  mas curioso es que ahora sabría mucho mas si hubiera conocido a Linux en aquel tiempo.
<Marc33> Windows acá en el Uruguay debe haber arruinado a toda una generación. jaja...
<magu42> cierto , pero por aquellos tiempos solo estaba slackware , que es algo raro hasta hoy mismo 
<magu42> iba a lo anterior
<Marc33> Si. Si. Se que es uno de los mas viejos.
<magu42> és la mas vieja 
<magu42> activa al menos
<magu42> lei la documentación una vez para instalarla y ahi quedé jajaja
<Marc33> Debió ser dificil me imagino. La primera vez que istale una distribucion de Linux, fue una de SuSe, me acuerdo, yo venia de W98 y me pedia contraseña para hacer todo... entonces lei en internet un poco y se me ocurrio poner sudo chmod / 777 pa' que. Tremendo banana tuve que desinstalar todo de vuelta. Duró dos dias mas o menos.
<magu42> jajajaja
<Marc33> digo chmod -R 777 / 
<Marc33> eso
<Marc33> y yo veia que no entraba y me mostraba un promt ahí...
<Marc33> pt
<Marc33> Que se yo. Esto creo que nunca se termina de aprender. Tiene mas recovecos. Por lo menos uno no se aburre.
<magu42> despueś de un tiempo se aprende a no tocar ciertas cosas y no se rompe más jajaja
<magu42> para aprender hay que romper algo 
<Marc33> Cierto. Es verdad.
<Marc33> Incluso para muchas cosas resulta mas facil usar la consola.
<Marc33> Y sino el --help es de mucha ayuda jaj
<magu42> y el man
<Marc33> Si el man. 
<Marc33> Tambien.
<Marc33> http://es.gizmodo.com/el-darpa-crea-la-primera-protesis-de-brazo-que-puede-se-1730531611 <<< Por si a alguien le interesa :-)
#ubuntu-uy 2015-09-20
<car> hola quiero hacer una instalación de la distro 1404 en un equipo y no me responde
#ubuntu-uy 2016-09-19
<ubuntero> hola
#ubuntu-uy 2016-09-20
<ubuntero> hola
<ubuntero> gente alguien podra ayudarme
<ubuntero> no hay nadie me voy
